# The Breakfast Thread



## Supe (May 1, 2019)

3 scrambled eggs with turkey sausage crumbles, spinach, and Heartbreaking Dawn's 1498 hot sauce.

Black coffee.


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2019)

Santiago’s breakfast burrito!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

Frittata and black covfefe.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2019)

Bacon and egg burrito from the cafeteria, blueberries and strawberries from home, and coffee.


----------



## User1 (May 1, 2019)

trail mix :dunno:


----------



## preeb (May 1, 2019)

I had a plain bagel with salmon, cucumbers, and a wasabi cream cheese.

Also a coffee with a splash of cream.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 1, 2019)

Greek yogurt and granola with black coffee.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 1, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 1, 2019)

Yogurt and black coffee.


----------



## MA_PE (May 1, 2019)

Pita with eggwhite and turkey sausage.  Sm bag of almonds.  Quest protein bar.  water.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

Apricot muesli with vanilla yoghurt at home.

Handful of cashews &amp; black tea at work.


----------



## Master slacker (May 2, 2019)

Three eggs (fresh from the coop) fried in butter, french press coffee, cup of water, and a mini size Snickers from the freezer.


----------



## ktulu (May 2, 2019)

Premier Protein bar (30g of protein) and coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

Homemade French toast bake and black covfefe.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2019)

Slice of fritatta, 3 strips of bacon, black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 2, 2019)

Oatmeal with fresh blueberries and honey, two cups of coffee with sugar-free creamer, a donut on the way into the office (no will power, damnit), and black coffee in the office.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 2, 2019)

Yogurt and black coffee.


----------



## akwooly (May 2, 2019)

coffee with coconut oil, scrambled eggs with butter.  bear sausage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

akwooly said:


> coffee with coconut oil, scrambled eggs with butter.  bear sausage.


Wow, never heard of bear sausage before. I’d try it!


----------



## akwooly (May 2, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Wow, never heard of bear sausage before. I’d try it!


Black bear breakfast sausage and Italian. Really good!


----------



## Ble_PE (May 2, 2019)

Pancakes and a protein shake. Followed that up with black coffee once I got to work.


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2019)

Protein shake once at work.

At least 10 gulps of water, my vitamins, and 8 miles of bike riding before.

Woot lazy intermittent fasting.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2019)

Fried eggs, coffee, line of coke, water, fun size milky way.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 3, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> line of coke,﻿


now i know the reason for the random keystrokes in the spam thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 4, 2019)

3 scrambled eggs with sautéed lunch meat turkey and green onions, English muffin toasted in butter, and black coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2019)

A vanilla maple "Powerful Drink" (that's the brand name).


----------



## P-E (May 6, 2019)

Pancakes bacon and maple porter, yum.


----------



## Master slacker (May 6, 2019)

Three fried eggs, frozen fun-size Twix, cup of water, coffee, spoonful of Nutella


----------



## Ble_PE (May 6, 2019)

Black coffee and breakfast burrito from airport restaurant.


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2019)

No carb Monster and the bag of pork rinds I forgot to eat yesterday afternoon as my snack.


----------



## Master slacker (May 7, 2019)

Three fried eggs, coffee, water, and a handful of tortilla chips just because.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 7, 2019)

yogurt of unknown expiration, granola


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2019)

Added a black coffee and small slice of frittata.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 7, 2019)

The usual..... Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## leggo PE (May 7, 2019)

Kodiak cakes pancake in a cup and a banana.


----------



## akwooly (May 7, 2019)

protein shake, black coffee and an avocado.  i was running late this morning.


----------



## P-E (May 8, 2019)

Supe said:


> Added a black coffee and small slice of frittata.


No bananas?


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

P-E said:


> No bananas?


No, and I'll tell you where you can shove your banana if you have one.


----------



## P-E (May 8, 2019)

Supe said:


> No, and I'll tell you where you can shove your banana if you have one.


That’s what she said.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 8, 2019)

blueberry beet muffin, hardboiled egg


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

Frittata and black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 8, 2019)

Fruit smoothie with protein powder, spinach, and oatmeal in it. And coffee. Always the coffee.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 8, 2019)

Supe said:


> No, and I'll tell you where you can shove your banana if you have one.


In your mouth?


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> In your mouth?


Not unless you want to vomit.


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2019)

nothing


----------



## User1 (May 8, 2019)

half a sausage egg and cheese on asiago bagel


----------



## Master slacker (May 8, 2019)

The blood of my enemies colleagues.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 8, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> The blood of my enemies colleagues.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 9, 2019)

hard boiled egg, 2 blueberry-beet muffins


----------



## User1 (May 9, 2019)

other half of that bagel sammich


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2019)

Fritatta, black coffee, 3 slices of bacon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 9, 2019)

McGriddle w/sausage, egg and cheese, and two hashbrowns from you-know-where.


----------



## User1 (May 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> McGriddle w/sausage, egg and cheese, and two hashbrowns from you-know-where.


wendys?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2019)

The unhappy meal place!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 9, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> wendys?


McSquareburger


----------



## leggo PE (May 10, 2019)

Admiral's Club oatmeal with some brown sugar and chopped up pecans (a little on the glue-y side, but could tell from sight), a banana, a small assortment of fresh fruit, and a hard boiled egg.


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2019)

Three fried eggs, coffee, and all the pain


----------



## kevo_55 (May 10, 2019)

Strawberry rhubarb Noosa yogurt and black coffee.


----------



## EngrPaper (May 10, 2019)

3 scrambled eggs and two biscuits.  Lots of coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 10, 2019)

2 hard boiled eggs, 1 blueberry beet muffin, and coffeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MA_PE (May 10, 2019)

protein bar , bag of almonds, and a water


----------



## preeb (May 10, 2019)

Pop Tarts and a Monster

Way too much sugar already


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 10, 2019)

Deli burrito with potatoes, sausage, egg whites, and ranch. Coffee too, but I haven’t had it yet...


----------



## JayKay PE (May 10, 2019)

How are you only having breakfast now????  IT'S PAST LUNCH TIME.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 10, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> How are you only having breakfast now????  IT'S PAST LUNCH TIME.


It has been a long frickin’ Friday.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

No carb Monster.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2019)

coffee, blueberry beet muffin, local lemon yogurt (lemon is def not local )


----------



## EngrPaper (May 13, 2019)

3 eggs, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2019)

Added a black coffee to go with the Monster.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 13, 2019)

Coffee coffee and more coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2019)

Black coffee, bacon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 15, 2019)

Cashew Larabar and black coffee.


----------



## User1 (May 15, 2019)

cheeze its, lemon greek yogurt and water - since everyone seems to need to state that they're coffeeing and I rarely am :dunno:


----------



## NikR_PE (May 15, 2019)

The usual..... Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2019)

Black coffee, frittata, Vanilla protein shake.


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2019)

Fried eggs, coffee, water


----------



## Ble_PE (May 15, 2019)

Bagel, protein shake, and black coffee.


----------



## MA_PE (May 15, 2019)

some egg, bag of almonds, protein bar, and water. @tj_PE I don't drink coffee either.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2019)

BLT with an over hard egg, black coffee.


----------



## chart94 PE (May 16, 2019)

2 eggs, black coffee (12 cup pot)


----------



## Supe (May 20, 2019)

No Carb Monster, Nature Valley protein bar.  Will be adding black coffee in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 20, 2019)

Apple with peanut butter and black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 20, 2019)

Scrambled egg with tomato’s, green onions, peppers, and turkey, black coffee, and a mini Reese’s peanut butter cup.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 23, 2019)

veggie sausage, egg, &amp; cheese on a ciabatta roll from a local shop in town


----------



## MA_PE (May 23, 2019)

"veggie" and "sausage" should never be combined.  It's an abomination against nature.

Pita bread w/ turkey sausage and egg.  water. bag of almonds


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 23, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> "veggie" and "sausage" should never be combined.  It's an abomination against nature.


View attachment 12849


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 23, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> "veggie" and "sausage" should never be combined.  It's an abomination against nature.
> 
> Pita bread w/ turkey sausage and egg.  water. bag of almonds


you're welcome to your opinion. but i don't eat pork and this is the only non-pork option besides just an egg on bread. it's delicious.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 23, 2019)

The usual..... Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Bot-Man (May 23, 2019)

Coffee and a banana.  ️


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

A cold double-shot espresso can and a no carb Monster.  I didn't sleep very well...


----------



## Master slacker (May 28, 2019)

Three fried eggs


----------



## akwooly (Jun 3, 2019)

leftover pizza


----------



## Supe (Jun 10, 2019)

Bagel with jalapeno cream cheese, piece of frittata, large coffee.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 10, 2019)

steak and eggs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 10, 2019)

Microwave scrambled egg with turkey, cheese, chives, and bell peppers.


----------



## Supe (Jun 11, 2019)

Bagel with half jalapeno cream cheese, half onion and chive (I ran out of jalapeno).


----------



## envirotex (Jun 11, 2019)

Blackberry Chobani with the fruit on the bottom.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 12, 2019)

So far, a coffee. I also have a fruit smoothie. And a banana. And I made more muffins so plenty of options lol


----------



## Supe (Jun 12, 2019)

Breakfast taco with egg, cheese, and jalapenos, a few circles of smoked sausage, and a coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 12, 2019)

Blueberry RX bar and black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Jun 13, 2019)

Bowl of generic cereal, zero carb Monster.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 13, 2019)

Three fried eggs, coffee, water, line of coke


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 19, 2019)

cottage cheese &amp; a mango, coffee


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2019)

Scrambled eggs, smoked sausage, coffee


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 19, 2019)

Three fried eggs, toast, coffee


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

nadda


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 19, 2019)

none.

involuntary intermittent fasting.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 19, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Three fried eggs, toast, coffee


no line of coke today? annual drug test coming up i guess


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 20, 2019)

coffee, sea salt bagel from a local place, herb cream cheese


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2019)

Scrambled eggs, smoked sausage, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 20, 2019)

@Supe Sometimes is 'scrambled eggs, smoked sausage, coffee' and other days it is 'scrambled eggs, smoked sausage, black coffee'.  Do you forget cream some days, or is the black coffee for ultra waking up?  Curious on what makes you change your routine.


----------



## Supe (Jun 20, 2019)

It's always black coffee.  I just sometimes forget to specify.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2019)

Black coffee.

Intermittent fasting...Breakfast at 11:30.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 20, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Black coffee.
> 
> Intermittent fasting...Breakfast at 11:30.


How many hours do you do for IF? I do about 11 hours, so consider myself a baby IFer.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> How many hours do you do for IF? I do about 11 hours, so consider myself a baby IFer.


I just started up again.  Last time I did 12.  This time I'm doing 14, for now...nothing after 9:30PM, nothing before 11:30AM.  It's really more about calorie control for me, than anything else.

I guess last time I did 14 also, because my alarms were set 10:30 to 8:30...gotta have an extra hour at night during the summer...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 20, 2019)

This morning I had a sausage, egg and cheese McGordo and two hash browns, and black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 21, 2019)

Three fried eggs, toast, coffee


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 21, 2019)

sausage egg on English muffin from dunkin donuts


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 21, 2019)

2 scrambled eggs with turkey, cheese, sweet bell peppers, and green onions, atop a fat slice of homemade bread toast, and black coffee (French press, if you please)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Jun 21, 2019)

It's Friday so I had two breakfasts (sort of)... 

I had my standard oatmeal and boiled egg at home with orange juice...AND THEN, I walked into my beautiful, savory smelling office suite to the smell of toasted everything bagels. One of my consultants brings in fresh baked bagels every Friday with lox cream cheese. The cream cheese to bagel ratio is a little off when I'm done smearing it on but it's so worth it.


----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2019)

Bagel with jalapeno cream cheese, "feisty cherry" diet Coke.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Black coffee w/ sugar.  I forgot how much I loved 'field-style' coffee.

Might go have some snap peas as delayed extra breakfast.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Strawberry yogurt with bananas and granola.  I need coffee.  So much coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Fruit smoothie with protien powder, COFFEE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 26, 2019)

Frosted mini wheats, blueberry RX bar, black coffee (French press, if you please)


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

I hate the stickiness of RX bars. This is how I feel after eating them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 26, 2019)

NikR said:


> I hate the stickiness of RX bars. This is how I feel after eating them.
> 
> View attachment 13444


Hah! True dat. The texture takes some getting used to but they’re pretty tasty.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 26, 2019)

Late to the game, but boudin biscuit and fried boudin egg roll thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 27, 2019)

NikR said:


> I hate the stickiness of RX bars. This is how I feel after eating them.
> 
> View attachment 13444


I hate everything about RX bars lol

I've tried two different ones and tossed them in the trash.

I like Picky Bars or Go Macro. Similar concept but better texture &amp; flavor to me.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 27, 2019)

Snap peas + Starbucks frappucino.  The frap...was not good.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 27, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I hate everything about RX bars lol
> 
> I've tried two different ones and tossed them in the trash.
> 
> I like Picky Bars or Go Macro. Similar concept but better texture &amp; flavor to me.


Haven't tried those two. I don't usually eat energy bars but I will try these next time I am travelling.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 27, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 27, 2019)

had Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 27, 2019)

NikR said:


> Haven't tried those two. I don't usually eat energy bars but I will try these next time I am travelling.


Lots of hiking means lots of energy bars in my life lol

They're also emergency snacks in my desk, purse, and car lol

I had a GoMacro bar and coffee this morning


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 27, 2019)

Oatmeal with a little butter and fresh blueberries mixed in, flavored with brown sugar and cinnamon, and COFFEE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 28, 2019)

coffee, 2 pull apart cheese sticks, and working on a pound of strawberries lol


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 28, 2019)

Fried egg and cheese sandwich on a bagel thin and coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 28, 2019)

Sunflower seed flagel w/ butter + coffee


----------



## NikR_PE (Jun 28, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 1, 2019)

Starting new food thing from the gym (I foolishly joined a 6-week boot camp challenge); breakfast = veggie + carb + protein = celery + apple + 20g protein shake (I was too lazy to make egg whites things morning and I didn't meal prep due to the bad weather causing a power outage).


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2019)

Plain bagel with jalapeno cream cheese, Chameleon cold brew espresso.


----------



## Supe (Jul 3, 2019)

Microwave breakfast burrito - rations are running dangerously low until Mrs. Supe returns from vacation.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 3, 2019)

Fried egg with cheddar, cinnamon raisin toast with butter, and coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 3, 2019)

Made breakfast for the fam this morning. Buckwheat pancakes with red, white and blue sprinkles, topped with whipped cream and maple syrup, and a side of strawberries. Served with French press coffee with a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 3, 2019)

A scoop of peanut butter, basically just trying to hold out till tonight when i get to raid my mom's fridge and bring food back for the week.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 4, 2019)

Plain bagel with ginger-vanilla rhubarb jam.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 5, 2019)

Raw broccoli + apple + protein shake


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 5, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Supe (Jul 8, 2019)

Bang Cookies and Cream Keto Coffee drink.  Too stuffed from dinner to eat breakfast (I made lasagna).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 8, 2019)

sea salt bagel &amp; herb cream cheese from a local bagel shop


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 8, 2019)

FF Greek yogurt + raspberries + buckwheat honey + cucumbers (eaten separately, obvs).


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2019)

Scrambled eggs, bacon, scoop of potatoes.  I was so tired I forgot to order my black coffee!


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 9, 2019)

Chorizo skillet leftovers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 9, 2019)

Peanut butter chocolate RX bar and black coffee.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2019)

I motion this thread be retitled "The Breakfast Club"


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2019)

Motion denied.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Motion denied.


Overruled.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 9, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Overruled.


Invalid since you haven’t told us what you eat in the mornings yet.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Invalid since you haven’t told us what you eat in the mornings yet.


I have tho...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 9, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> I have tho...


Not on this thread. (I checked every post)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 9, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Not on this thread. (I checked every post)


You get the idea then.


----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Motion denied.





Audi driver said:


> Overruled.


Let me know how this works out for you @Audi driver, P.E....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 10, 2019)

Yogurt and cereal with black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2019)

Piece of frittata, smoked sausage, black coffee.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> Piece of frittata, smoked sausage, black coffee.


Was that sausage from a shirt?


----------



## Supe (Jul 10, 2019)

Ble_PE said:


> Was that sausage from a shirt?


If it was, I need to ask him how he removed it!


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 10, 2019)

The last of the chorizo skillet and black coffee. Trying to ride out the fourth of July leftovers till Vacation Friday!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 10, 2019)

coffee, pint of raspberries, nutter butters


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 11, 2019)

coffee, egg&amp; cheese&amp; spinach on a cheese bagel from a local place. the bagel was very disappointing =[


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 11, 2019)

Cold brew coffee in a can and an RX bar. I was in a hurry this morning.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 11, 2019)

Yogurt and cereal with black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2019)

Coffee frap, biscuit and gravy.  The cafeteria eggs looked nasty today.  Followed with a large black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 11, 2019)

Supe said:


> Coffee crap


Fix’d


----------



## TheLostChemE (Jul 11, 2019)

soyrizo breakfast burrito + coffee


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Fix’d


It was the only coffee beverage available since the cafeteria wasn't open yet.  Had to get it out of the drink case.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 11, 2019)

Supe said:


> It was the only coffee beverage available since the cafeteria wasn't open yet.  Had to get it out of the drink case.


I suppose if you’re desperate, it’s certainly better than nothing. At least you followed it up with better stuff later.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 11, 2019)

2 hard boiled eggs


----------



## csb (Jul 11, 2019)

Carne asada, rice, beans, pico de gallo


----------



## Supe (Jul 11, 2019)

csb said:


> Carne asada, rice, beans, pico de gallo


That is a sweet breakfast.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 11, 2019)

pulled pork mixed with 2 eggs and black coffee


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 11, 2019)

Same old breakfast that I always have (protein smoothie), but accidentally an hour ish later than I would normally be trying to have it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 12, 2019)

2 eggs that were between soft boiled &amp; hard boiled, 2 kiwis, coffee


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 12, 2019)

How is everyone here in the breakfast club today?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 12, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> How is everyone here in the breakfast club today?


Not lacking in sustenance.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 16, 2019)

blueberry potato donut, coffee


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 17, 2019)

egg tacos


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 17, 2019)

envirotex said:


> Let me know how this works out for you @Audi driver, P.E....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 18, 2019)

I wanna be an aiiiirborne rangeeeeerrr!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 18, 2019)

FF Greek yogurt + raspberries/honey + broccoli...Because I need to up that veggie count and I hate my life.

...I did not mix them together.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 18, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 18, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> FF Greek yogurt + raspberries/honey + broccoli...Because I need to up that veggie count and I hate my life.
> 
> ...I did not mix them together.


you could make the greek yogurt into a dip and then dip the broccoli into it so it sucks less...

i've done that using the green goddess blend from penzeys. and then i learned i don't like the mix after buying a large jar of it... (so now it's with my coworker)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 18, 2019)

coffee and a smushed clif bar from my purse


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 18, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> you could make the greek yogurt into a dip and then dip the broccoli into it so it sucks less...
> 
> i've done that using the green goddess blend from penzeys. and then i learned i don't like the mix after buying a large jar of it... (so now it's with my coworker)


I actually really like the yogurt, plain or otherwise, I just hate veggies...And I need to get more into the habit of eating them.  Ugggggggh.

I might need to get into smoothies again, just so I can get rid of stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 19, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I actually really like the yogurt, plain or otherwise, I just hate veggies...And I need to get more into the habit of eating them.  Ugggggggh.
> 
> I might need to get into smoothies again, just so I can get rid of stuff.


The suck less part was about the veg, not the yogurt lol. 

I believe I've seen you post not really liking veg before. Dipping makes it better!

You can also sneak extra veggies into pasta sauce and the like.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 19, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> The suck less part was about the veg, not the yogurt lol.
> 
> I believe I've seen you post not really liking veg before. Dipping makes it better!
> 
> You can also sneak extra veggies into pasta sauce and the like.


I literally ate a flagel this morning.  I fail at this 'eating healthy'-thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 19, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I literally ate a flagel this morning.  I fail at this 'eating healthy'-thing.


I had to google Flagels LOL

Everyones definition of healthy is different. "Experts" say that kale is healthy. While it might be full of wonderfull nutrients, it tastes like dirt and I don't enjoy eating it. So I'd rather classify foods as "always" and "sometimes" so always with the veggies, fruits, etc and sometimes with the ice cream and flagels. No sense in forcing yourself to eat things that you detest. In my opinion anyway 
 

I had a bagel today with herb cream cheese from my fave local shop. Except I think they accidentally put the plan bagel basket in the sea salt bagel spot, whomp


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 22, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I literally ate a flagel this morning.




I read that as flagella. . .


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 22, 2019)

Must be Italian


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 26, 2019)

local yogurt, local wild blueberries from my farm share, and some granola pilfered from my coworker (with permission)


----------



## akwooly (Jul 26, 2019)

64 slices of American cheese.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 26, 2019)

akwooly said:


> 64 slices of American cheese.


do you keep a plumber on retainer?


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 30, 2019)

Typical protein smoothie with a teaspoon of maca powder added in. Need the energy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 30, 2019)

fruit smoothie with kale added because I've got 2 bunches of kale from my farm share and can't convince boyfriend to eat it.

I chewed my smoothie


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2019)

Scrambled egg with cheese and sweet peppers.

And pop tarts.


----------



## Supe (Jul 30, 2019)

Bacon, eggs, black coffee.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 30, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 30, 2019)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2019)

NikR said:


> Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs.






NikR said:


> Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 boiled eggs


You had double breakfast? Must have been a rough morning.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 30, 2019)

^Don't forget mid-morning snack, Elevensies...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 30, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> ^Don't forget mid-morning snack, Elevensies...


Ah, crap. Walked right into that one.


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 30, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> You had double breakfast? Must have been a rough morning.


Stupid copy paste


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jul 31, 2019)

Another chewable smoothie. and superhero muffin. and coffee (likely too much coffee since I traded this AM's workout for 90minutes of studying)


----------



## Supe (Jul 31, 2019)

Eggs with sausage gravy on them, bacon, black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 31, 2019)

RX bar and a...”share size”...Twix bar.

(I ain’t sharing)


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 4, 2019)

Black Coffee with one packet zero calories sugar, White Tea, and Cheese Cake.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Aug 4, 2019)

Tomorrow morning: Hot Green tea, patience, paycheck, and pay credit card debt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 4, 2019)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Cheese Cake


Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Supe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bacon, smoked sausage, eggs, black coffee.  

I am dragging ass so bad this morning, I wish I could inject this coffee intravenously.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 6, 2019)

3 fried eggs, coffee, water


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 6, 2019)

Black coffee from Dunkin’ Donuts and a hard-boiled egg, I’m ready to stink up the elevator...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 6, 2019)

coffee, blueberry beet muffin, zucchini carrot muffin (aka superhero muffins - made a huge batch of each this weekend. boyfriend loves them, freeze great, and so tasty)


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 7, 2019)

Protein shake (25g of protein).


----------



## Supe (Aug 7, 2019)

Sausage, egg, and cheese on an everything bagel, black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 7, 2019)

Open -face fried egg sandwich with Swiss Cheese, bacon, and one Fried egg, coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 7, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> coffee, blueberry beet muffin, zucchini carrot muffin (aka superhero muffins - made a huge batch of each this weekend. boyfriend loves them, freeze great, and so tasty)


^had it again!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 7, 2019)

Peanut butter chocolate RX bar and black covfefe.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 8, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> coffee, blueberry beet muffin, zucchini carrot muffin (aka superhero muffins - made a huge batch of each this weekend. boyfriend loves them, freeze great, and so tasty)


and again! 

tomorrow will finally be something different but i'll be upta camp with no cell service or running water so i won't be posting lol


----------



## Supe (Aug 8, 2019)

Supe said:


> Sausage, egg, and cheese on an everything bagel, black coffee.


Same today.


----------



## User1 (Aug 8, 2019)

rainbow goldfish lol


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 8, 2019)

3 fried eggs, coffee, water


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 8, 2019)

Fruit smoothie.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 9, 2019)

Egg-normous burrito and fried potato bites from Burger King, plus some OJ and a 24oz latte.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 9, 2019)

Cereal and black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2019)

Bacon, black coffee.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Scrambled eggs, toast, and black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 12, 2019)

2x coffee &amp; 2 superhero muffins (both the zucchini/carrot version)


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Fruit smoothie with protein powder, coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 12, 2019)

Mug pancake.  Was just ok.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 14, 2019)

Coffee w/ sugar.


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2019)

Frittata, smoked sausage, black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 14, 2019)

back to my superhero muffins!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 14, 2019)

Oatmeal with PB powder, COFFEE.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 14, 2019)

provolone cheese, eggs. coffee, coffee, coffee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 14, 2019)

Toasted slice of homemade bread and coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 22, 2019)

coffee x2 and another chewable smoothie (last of the kale tho!)


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Oatmeal that is now sitting in my stomach like a brick and black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2019)

Black coffee


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Nothin yet... Stuck at the SS office trying to  change my name wooooo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 22, 2019)

Egg sandwich with pepper jack cheese, yellow peppers, and Canadian bacon, and black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2019)

Three fried eggs, toast, water, and spoonful of Nutella.


----------



## User1 (Aug 22, 2019)

cold leftover pizza ♥


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Name changed so I had my normal protein smoothie. Probably will throw off my timing for lunch...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 31, 2019)

English muffin topped with Canadian bacon and scrambled eggs with cheese, + black coffee


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2019)

Turkey sausage, egg, and cheese on an English muffin (Mrs. Supe went shopping at Lidl and bought a bunch),  black coffee, and some kind of energy drink from Lidl also.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 9, 2019)

back to the superhero muffins, coffee


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Fried egg with cheddar melted on top, coffee (with almond milk creamer)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 10, 2019)

coffee, fruit smoothie because i got kale in my CSA, superhero muffins


----------



## Supe (Sep 10, 2019)

Supe said:


> Turkey sausage, egg, and cheese on an English muffin (Mrs. Supe went shopping at Lidl and bought a bunch),  black coffee, and some kind of energy drink from Lidl also.


Again.


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2019)

Scrambled egg quesadilla (single tortilla folded in half) with jalapeno (screaming hot from the garden), onion, and Taco Bell Diablo sauce.  Black coffee.

In hindsight, the choice of toppings and condiments was not a great idea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 13, 2019)

leftover beef vermicelli from lunch yesterday


----------



## Supe (Sep 16, 2019)

Plain bagel with jalapeno cream cheese (5:15 am), scrambled eggs (7:30 am), black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 16, 2019)

yogurt, raspberries, granola, coffee


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2019)

Cinnamon apple nutrigrain bar at 6:00, scrambled eggs at 7:30, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2019)

Three eggs, onions, and a slice of cheese in a folded tortilla, black coffee.


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 19, 2019)

black coffee, two eggs overeasy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 19, 2019)

coffee, raspberries, granola, greek yogurt


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 19, 2019)

Yogurt and cereal with black coffee.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 19, 2019)

Protein smoothie that I just had thanks to a dentist point at my normal time to have it, and then bike commuting to work.


----------



## P-E (Sep 20, 2019)

Company started up bagel Fridays again.  Time for a free bagel.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2019)

breakfast burrito from Santiagos!  Very Very Good but now I will have to eat light for lunch!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 20, 2019)

had a bagel with cream cheese from a local place - barely made it to work on time tho #worthit


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2019)

Toaster pastry and black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 21, 2019)

Eggs with onion, tomato, turkey, and mozzarella cheese. Black covfefe.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 23, 2019)

Ham, egg, and cheese on an English muffin with black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2019)

A cup of Quaker Oatmeal Squares cereal, scrambled eggs with jalapeno/green chiles, no carb Monster, black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 23, 2019)

blueberry beet muffins, coffee


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 23, 2019)

bagel and a piece of raspberry cheese coffecake cause we all deserve to cheat everynow and then.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 23, 2019)

.5 cup of greek yogurt w/ couple raspberries and granola.  Surprisingly like granola again, who knew?


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 23, 2019)

Black tea.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 26, 2019)

Scrambled egg with onion, tomato, turkey, and cheese. Black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 26, 2019)

...and half of a maple bar made with potato flour.


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2019)

Bagel with jalapeno cream cheese at 5:00, scrambled eggs at 7:30, black coffee.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Sep 26, 2019)

Starbucks Frappichino. The one you buy in bulk at Costco. Taste like straight rainbow magic.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 26, 2019)

fruit smoothie, blueberry scone


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 27, 2019)

Protein shake - cookies &amp; cream w/ water (I never got mixing protein powder w/ milk etc?).  Angry because Indiana water does not seem to mix as easily into the powder.


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 27, 2019)

Eggs (bell pepper, garlic, onion) with quinoa, 1 spoonful of yam (I then decided it would be too much to eat, and put the rest in a tupper for lunch), and a medium size bowl of 3 kinds of cereal + cinnamon, almonds, chia seeds, banana chips.

Mashing food in my body for a long organized bike ride on Sunday.


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Made yogurt w/ raspberries and granola...but forgot I had a protein shake in the office fridge.  So drinking shake and maybe have yogurt for lunch is chili doesn't satisfy?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

Scrambled egg with cheese, tomato, onion, and turkey, slice of sourdough toast, and black coffee. (Actually eating it at home for once...nice change)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 30, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Protein shake - cookies &amp; cream w/ water (I never got mixing protein powder w/ milk etc?).  Angry because Indiana water does not seem to mix as easily into the powder.


I can only do certain protein powders with water. Most of them I do with almond milk (I don't really drink dairy milk). But mixing with milk will add extra protein and fat. Helping with satiety.

My best friend and I tested a number of different brands and flavors last spring since she was preparing for an AT thru hike. We had to find the best powder that mixed with water. So we got many one serving text packets for this. I don't recall what one she picked but I can tell you it wasn't the Bob's Red Mill or Cabot ones lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 30, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I can only do certain protein powders with water. Most of them I do with almond milk (I don't really drink dairy milk). But mixing with milk will add extra protein and fat. Helping with satiety.
> 
> My best friend and I tested a number of different brands and flavors last spring since she was preparing for an AT thru hike. We had to find the best powder that mixed with water. So we got many one serving text packets for this. I don't recall what one she picked but I can tell you it wasn't the Bob's Red Mill or Cabot ones lol


I've always just done it with water since I'm trying to limit my dairy intake.  I love drinking milk straight, but mixed with powder...eh.  Clumpy water = fine.  Clumpy milk = Immediate turn off.

The powder I used to use was a peanut butter one, which I loved, but only came in a 1.5 lb container.  Went through it in a week and a half?  Got a big bag of cookies and cream (I hate chocolate flavoring, always chalky, and the vanilla is always too sweet).  I think I use MP Combat?  6 lb bag from Costco.  I've only gone through like half, since I'm off my challenge, but I still try to drink it at least once or twice a week to get back into the mindset.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 1, 2019)

Scrambled eggs with turkey, cheese, onion, and red pepper flakes. Black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 1, 2019)

coffee, mix of OJ &amp; cranberry juice, 2 pancakes (1 chocolate chip, 1 blueberry) - it's our annual pancake breakfast


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

I go through a 3# bag of protein powder about every three months, and use a scoop provided by the company (one scoop is out serving). I put my protein powder (it's chocolate brownie flavored) in my workday breakfast smoothie, which is always the same and I have 5 days/week. I customize my blend with True Nutrition, and will never not do that again. They are the best! Totally customizable ingredients and flavors, if that's your thing. Pretty affordable too!


----------



## Supe (Oct 1, 2019)

Smoked salmon with capers and onions, two chicken sausage links, scrambled eggs, a bite-sized veggie quiche, and black coffee (hotel buffet).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 7, 2019)

2 scrambled eggs with leftover grilled bratwurst, peppers, and cheese. Black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 7, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I go through a 3# bag of protein powder about every three months, and use a scoop provided by the company (one scoop is out serving). I put my protein powder (it's chocolate brownie flavored) in my workday breakfast smoothie, which is always the same and I have 5 days/week. I customize my blend with True Nutrition, and will never not do that again. They are the best! Totally customizable ingredients and flavors, if that's your thing. Pretty affordable too!


Same as me!  One scoop = one serving, but my blender bottle is around 28 oz, so I usually end up making 2 servings in general for ease of mixing.  I haven't been doing shakes recently, since I bought a huge thing of yogurt from Costco for breakfasts and I wanted to get more settled working out again before I started shaking it right after workout for muscle repair.  Flavor isn't really a driver for me...as in, JK is a monster who will drink/eat anything if I made it without any concern for taste, age, texture, if it needs to be eaten.

Once I finish my yogurt/raspberries, I might start doing shakes as breakfast on days I have the gym (so I can have the shake after the workout as well).

But breakfast for today was: 0% plain greek yogurt + raspberries + granola.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2019)

Scrambled eggs, turkey sausage, black coffee, sugar free Red Bull.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 8, 2019)

Plain, non-fat, Greek yogurt + raspberries + granola.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 8, 2019)

granola bar and half of a potato donut, coffee.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2019)

Bagel with an egg and turkey sausage, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2019)

BLT with a "fried" (baked) egg, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Baggie o' grapes since I forgot to wash out yogurt container/punishing myself for eating Taco Bell and junk food last night.

Got to get back on track.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 9, 2019)

fried eggplant pesto egg sandwich from a local place. it was a special but they reprinted their menu board and it's now a regular! yay!


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 11, 2019)

Red Bull


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 11, 2019)

coffee, cereal bars, yogurt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 18, 2019)

Oatmeal w/cinnamon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 18, 2019)

coffee, superhero muffins.

we were out of the muffins over the weekend. So boyfriend bought a bag of Mrs Dunsters donuts as an "alternative breakfast"

'alternative to what?' I said

"nothing *chuckles*" he replied.

Prior to me making these muffins, he'd eat a granola bar.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2019)

Three fried eggs, coffee, glass of water


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 21, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> coffee, superhero muffins.
> 
> we were out of the muffins over the weekend. So boyfriend bought a bag of Mrs Dunsters donuts as an "alternative breakfast"
> 
> ...


True love.  Influencing your SO's diet and palate.

Brekkie for today: yogurt + granola + raspberries that I think I made Wednesday that I forgot to eat until today (oops).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

@JayKay0914 so I made more of the muffins yesterday.

And boyfriend says "I think I'm going to try Huel for breakfast"

'What is that?'

"It's a shake. {Best Friend} does it for breakfast sometimes and was telling me about it"

'Uh why?'

"Well these muffins aren't really cost effective, right? You mentioned how expensive some ingredients are"

'the shake sounds like an MLM scheme'

"There aren't shake parties. It's like 1$ per serving"

'uh huh'


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 21, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> "There aren't shake parties. It's like 1$ per serving"


$1/serving?!?!?!!!!  THAT IS SO EXPENSIVE.  Def sounds like MLM and your boyfriend is going to be tricked by BF.  Please make more delicious muffins to distract and tell him $/per serving and compare nutritional facts!


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2019)

Egg McMuffin thing from Lidl, Lidl energy drink ($.79  a can and you wouldn't know it wasn't the low-carb Red Bull if you did a blind taste test.)  Black coffee en-route.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> $1/serving?!?!?!!!!  THAT IS SO EXPENSIVE.  Def sounds like MLM and your boyfriend is going to be tricked by BF.  Please make more delicious muffins to distract and tell him $/per serving and compare nutritional facts!


My muffins are probably more - I've never done the math [there's almond flour and maple syrup]

You can get Huel on Amazon so I guess it isn't truly an MLM but it sure sounds shady regardless.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2019)

3 fried eggs and water.

2nd breakfast - McD's breakfast burrito and coffee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 21, 2019)

Following in @Master slacker‘s footsteps this morning. Two eggs fried in butter. Black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 21, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> My muffins are probably more - I've never done the math [there's almond flour and maple syrup]
> 
> You can get Huel on Amazon so I guess it isn't truly an MLM but it sure sounds shady regardless.


Muffins &gt; glorified protein shake.  I'd def look into it more (but better ingredients for a better product accounts for increased cost, whereas a shake...I feel like a majority of shakes, especially protein shakes, are pretty similar in composition when it's whey protein based).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Muffins &gt; glorified protein shake.  I'd def look into it more (but better ingredients for a better product accounts for increased cost, whereas a shake...I feel like a majority of shakes, especially protein shakes, are pretty similar in composition when it's whey protein based).


What's great about this whole thing, is like an hour before we had unpacked my pantry items into his house. He kind of turned up his nose at my protein powder container. And then, Huel!

I mean, if he wants to drink Huel, I dont care. Im still gonna make muffins


----------



## Supe (Oct 21, 2019)

Huel = soylent beige.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 21, 2019)

More muffins for you, @LyceeFruit!

I've definitely influenced my husband's diet. He used to buy his lunch every day, but then we moved in together and now we either have dinner leftovers or premade wraps/salads. We also eat in pretty much 6 nights of the week and definitely have both benefited from a wider variety of dinners cooking for the trip if us than either of us did when cooking for only ourselves.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 21, 2019)

@leggo PE I love the muffins, especially toasted lol.

I've influenced his eating habits a lot - primarily since I do most of the cooking and when he does cook, I request more veggies than he'd do if he was solo.

We've generally been pretty good about cooking in - we reigned it back in over the summer/early fall. This last week tho, oof. Even though I'm studying, I'm doing most of the planning and prepping. He is 100% expanding his cooking skills after the test. I can't take it always being my thing. He's looking forward to post-test since I've been making him do almost all of the grocery shopping the last few weeks 

We got take out the other night since it was 630pm and finally asked me what was for dinner. I said "there's veggies in the fridge to cook plus leftover chicken". He called the beets turnips and said we're getting take out


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Back to protein shake (30g protein).  Also, was able to score a baby blender bottle at goodwill for $1.  So I'm using that for work shakes instead of my huge one.  Sweet!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

not muffins! had a fig bar. And coffee x2.

And will have "brunch" of leftover eggplant parm so I don't snap at the doctor during my lunchtime appt LOL


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2019)

Fake Red Bull, black coffee, piece of frittata, turkey sausage.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2019)

3 fried eggs and water.

2nd breakfast - McD's breakfast burrito and coffee


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Protein shake, right now.

Related to MS's second breakfast, I want to make these for my husband and myself: https://smittenkitchen.com/2018/09/breakfast-burritos/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Protein shake, right now.
> 
> Related to MS's second breakfast, I want to make these for my husband and myself: https://smittenkitchen.com/2018/09/breakfast-burritos/


Run Fast Eat Slow has breakfast burritos - they free really well. I ate one before my marathon. They're kinda similiar to the SK ones, no potatoes for sure.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Run Fast Eat Slow has breakfast burritos - they free really well. I ate one before my marathon. They're kinda similiar to the SK ones, no potatoes for sure.


Free what?  Your bowels?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

Supe said:


> Free what?  Your bowels?


I meant freeze. Today is going so well... lol


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I meant freeze. Today is going so well... lol


Did you see my terribly awesome typo from yesterday?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Did you see my terribly awesome typo from yesterday?


I did


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I did


We can be in the funny typo club together!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Protein shake, right now.
> 
> Related to MS's second breakfast, I want to make these for my husband and myself: https://smittenkitchen.com/2018/09/breakfast-burritos/


Uh, as someone who likes to eat breakfast burritos for dinner (i.e., just last night had some simple scramble + cheese + Cholula), I am def checking out this recipe.  I never figured out how to cook large amounts of toppings on my burritos.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 23, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Uh, as someone who likes to eat breakfast burritos for dinner (i.e., just last night had some simple scramble + cheese + Cholula), I am def checking out this recipe.  I never figured out how to cook large amounts of toppings on my burritos.


I am thinking they could be an excellent option for a quick, relatively healthy dinner too. Our normal easy dinner is leftover soup with sourdough,. but this would be an awesome new recipe to introduce to change things up.

I've been getting all sorts of inspiration from Smitten Kitchen recently!


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I am thinking they could be an excellent option for a quick, relatively healthy dinner too. Our normal easy dinner is leftover soup with sourdough,. but this would be an awesome new recipe to introduce to change things up.
> 
> I've been getting all sorts of inspiration from Smitten Kitchen recently!


I've got to check them out!  I haven't been able to bake as much bread as I hoped to, since I'm oddly being more sociable here than I was in NY (spare time does that), and my fridge still isn't fully stocked as much as I'd hope...since I have 18 eggs, I've just been making scrambled egg burritos for dinner when I don't have anything substantial in the fridge.  I want leftover soup.  I'm thinking I'll get a rotisserie this weekend and make a batch of soup from the leftovers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 23, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> I've got to check them out!  I haven't been able to bake as much bread as I hoped to, since I'm oddly being more sociable here than I was in NY (spare time does that), and my fridge still isn't fully stocked as much as I'd hope...since I have 18 eggs, I've just been making scrambled egg burritos for dinner when I don't have anything substantial in the fridge.  I want leftover soup.  I'm thinking I'll get a rotisserie this weekend and make a batch of soup from the leftovers.


You can come over for some soup! I'm making more tonight. To which boyfriend laughed and said "more soup!?" 

(We've had butternut squash potato leek soup, chicken noodle soup, and kuri squash soup recently. And I'm making potato leek soup lol)


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 23, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> You can come over for some soup! I'm making more tonight. To which boyfriend laughed and said "more soup!?"
> 
> (We've had butternut squash potato leek soup, chicken noodle soup, and kuri squash soup recently. And I'm making potato leek soup lol)


I FORGOT I HAD SOUP IN MY FREEZER.  But the Rubbermaid I currently have are not the best so the lids always pop off in my fridge when I freeze all my stuff, meaning next paycheck is going towards buying that new set at Costco I saw (the one with the nice rubbery material lids instead of the plastic snap-ons).  Tonight is sushi (yay!), but that would mean I need to make lunch for tomorrow, but! tomorrow dinner is thai (which should have leftovers for Friday lunch/I will be fed until I go out on bar crawl).  I don't think I'm going to be drinking as much, tbh, on the bar crawls I'm going.  I'm kinda not feeling the whole 'Halloween-vibe' that is going on.  I never really got the holiday, so I'm not that excited?  Mostly because JK never wore sexy-fun costumes when younger, and now that I'm old and fat the whole "let's dress up and go drinking" doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## Supe (Oct 23, 2019)

You know where's a great place to talk about soup?  THE COOKING THREAD.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Someone brought donuts this morning, so I'm now full of both sugar and self-loathing.


----------



## Supe (Oct 24, 2019)

Sausage, egg, and cheese on a plain bagel, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Forgot to drink protein shake.  So I guess that will be lunch today.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 25, 2019)

Three fried eggs, apple, coffee.  No 2nd breakfast today.


----------



## Fisherman504 (Oct 25, 2019)

Red bull again.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Three fried eggs, apple, coffee.  No 2nd breakfast today.


I WANT THIS.  THIS IS THE BREAKFAST I WANT.

But JK breakfast was actually: cucumber slices + cup of tea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 25, 2019)

I might have soup for breakfast one day soon, just because.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 26, 2019)

three fried eggs, water.


----------



## Supe (Oct 28, 2019)

A cup of fake Golden Grahams.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2019)

In our other office that has a cafeteria. 

Fried egg, cheese, turkey bacon on a croissant


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

Frittata,  black coffee.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Blueberry RX bar and a couple handfuls of smokehouse almonds. Black coffee


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 30, 2019)

Two fried eggs on toast, tangelo (whatever TF that is), coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 30, 2019)

Black tea + grape tomato medley


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 30, 2019)

Black coffee and buttered sourdough toast.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Two fried eggs on toast, tangelo (whatever TF that is), coffee


Cross between a tangerine and a pomelo, which is basically a huge-ass green grapefruit.  They're really good.  I need to buy them again, because the oranges around here all taste like shit and have skin thicker than my calluses.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2019)

Supe said:


> Cross between a tangerine and a pomelo, which is basically a huge-ass green grapefruit.  They're really good.  I need to buy them again, because the oranges around here all taste like shit and have skin thicker than my calluses.


I haaaatttteeee it when oranges have super thick skin. It's so annoying.


----------



## Supe (Oct 30, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I haaaatttteeee it when oranges have super thick skin. It's so annoying.


And I'm talking the membrane, not the actual peel.  I've been trying to find good ones in the area, and even the "organic" ones suck ass.  I need to check Sprouts.


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2019)

Sausage, egg, and cheese biscuit.  Black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 31, 2019)

Two-fried egg sammich avec fromage, banaynay, coffee, and water


----------



## Supe (Nov 4, 2019)

Plain bagel w/jalapeno cream cheese (5:00), extra crispy bacon, black coffee (7:30)


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 5, 2019)

A single apple.

I ate meat two days in a row (fried chicken on Sunday and then Culver's double butterburger last night) and my body is...not happy.  I didn't think I had cut meat so much out of my diet, mostly because I'm lazy and don't feel like cooking it, but my body is def being like "you did us wrong!"-this morning.  Oooooof.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2019)

Now I want fried chicken and a "butterburger" for breakfast.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 5, 2019)

Fried chicken is hopefully going to be dinner tonight (reheated, but it tasted amazing when first made so I'm sure it'll taste great reheated).  ButterBurger = something I didn't realize I needed in my life until last night when I had it.  It's a seared burger (like a smash patty?) on a buttered/toasted bun?  The burger had the crispy edged and the bun was soooo good.  I didn't need to get involved with a new fast food chain, but, not going to lie, Culver's was amazing and their custard was sooooo good.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 5, 2019)

Fried egg sammich w/ cheese, coffee, water


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Fried chicken is hopefully going to be dinner tonight (reheated, but it tasted amazing when first made so I'm sure it'll taste great reheated).  ButterBurger = something I didn't realize I needed in my life until last night when I had it.  It's a seared burger (like a smash patty?) on a buttered/toasted bun?  The burger had the crispy edged and the bun was soooo good.  I didn't need to get involved with a new fast food chain, but, not going to lie, Culver's was amazing and their custard was sooooo good.




Culver's is one of the (few) good things to come out of Wisconsin.  That plus Menards and Blain's Farm &amp; Fleet.  And cheese.  But definitely not the Packers.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 5, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> Culver's is one of the (few) good things to come out of Wisconsin.  That plus Menards and Blain's Farm &amp; Fleet.  And cheese.  But definitely not the Packers.


Wait.  We have Menards near me as well.  Now I feel like I need to check them out, even though I have no home improvement needs.  Cheese is always good.  As for the Packers, sorry, I don't follow soccer.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2019)

We have a Culver's about 15 minutes from the house.  Need to try it.  

I wish we had Menard's.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 5, 2019)

Scrambled egg w/ cheese, red onion, turkey and chives. Black covfefe.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 5, 2019)

Menards is nice (LOTS of random cheap stuff), but their wood sucks.

I typically buy lumber at Home Desperate.


----------



## Supe (Nov 5, 2019)

Turkey sausage, egg, and cheese wrap with hot banana peppers.  Black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2019)

coffee with almond milk, cheddar scone. And then fig bars since I was hungry &amp; cold


----------



## Supe (Nov 6, 2019)

Bacon, black coffee.


----------



## csb (Nov 6, 2019)

Sauteed spinach, 6 egg whites, one campari tomato, thrown onto two slices of Ezekiel bread with Frank's Red Hot liberally applied.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 7, 2019)

Apple + tea + oatmeal cookie!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2019)

2% fage with blackberries


----------



## Supe (Nov 7, 2019)

Side of smoked sausage, black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 7, 2019)

fried egg sammich w/ cheese, coffee, water


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 8, 2019)

Tea + packet of peanuts + apple


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 8, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Tea + packet of peanuts + apple


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 8, 2019)

Master slacker said:


>


WHY YOU MAKE ME BURST OUT LAUGHING AT DESK.

I had tea/ate my apple, and then a half hour I was still hungry.  So I had another cup of tea + a bag of peanuts I had in a drawer.

WELL ROUNDED BREKKIE


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 11, 2019)

Yogurt with cereal and black coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 18, 2019)

Muesli with 2% Fage. LOTS OF COFFEE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 21, 2019)

1L mug of tea with milk, muesli + yogurt. Not all at once.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

2 Rainbow Unicorn Bangs - it was a rough morning, but I wasn't very hungry.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2019)

Supe said:


> 2 *Rainbow Unicorn Bangs* - it was a rough morning, but I wasn't very hungry.


This sounds like some sort of sex position, just saying. Which in context, makes it pretty entertaining.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

I have never tried to incorporate 16 fl. oz cans into sexual positions, but am open to suggestions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 26, 2019)

Muesli with milk (ran out of yogurt). This is acceptable, but not optimal. LOTS OF COFFEE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2019)

Chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2019)

3 oz steak, two fried eggs, El Yucateco green hot sauce, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2019)

3 oz steak, two fried eggs, A1 Tabasco steak sauce, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Hospital coffee w/ sugar + cookies n' cream protein shake.

What is my life?


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2019)

Smoked sausage, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 6, 2019)

Protein shake + tea.  Surprisingly cold today in the office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2019)

Huel shake.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2019)

squaretaper PE said:


> Huel shake.


How is this? I see ads for it all the time and it seems like Soylent Green.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2019)

Master slacker said:


>


I love this.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 6, 2019)

csb said:


> How is this? I see ads for it all the time and it seems like Soylent Green.


It's decent, I think it's the most well-rounded product for replacing a meal. I'm not generally a protein shake person (I like real food) and I don't need additional protein beyond basic nutrition (no weights, I just run/bike) and I use it for convenience only. I highly recommend AGAINST the berry flavor, tastes like powdered Flintstones multivitamins. Chocolate is OK. Vanilla is best (I just chug it and move on with my day). Also, I'm boring.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2019)

English muffin from local bakery, jam my mother made


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2019)

4 medium-boiled eggs, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2019)

csb said:


> How is this? I see ads for it all the time *and it seems like Soylent Green. *


You read my mind.  You would think their marketing department would also pick a name that doesn't rhyme with "gruel."


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> You read my mind.  You would think their marketing department would also pick a name that doesn't rhyme with "gruel."


...or stool. 

JK Breakfast = bby carrots + tea


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2019)

Greek yogurt and cereal with black coffee.


----------



## Austenite (Dec 9, 2019)

Miso soup. Green tea. 3 eggs over easy. Sautéed kale &amp; garlic.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2019)

Protein smoothie. What else is new?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 9, 2019)

cottage cheese


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2019)

Muesli + Chobani (strawberry). LOTS OF COFFEE.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 15, 2019)

Black coffee, bacon, an orange.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Tea + grape tomatoes


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Black coffee, protein shake, banana.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2019)

So the gym provided some Paleo / vegetarian friendly breakfast burritos this morning. 

I mean you know I am all about trying to eat healthier but I don't really need a Brussel sprout or broccoli in my breakfast burrito!!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> Tea + grape tomatoes


Updated.  Got an Irish cream cold brew from Sbux to avoid co-worker who can't work her computer now that it's Windows 10.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> So the gym provided some Paleo / vegetarian friendly breakfast burritos this morning.
> 
> I mean you know I am all about trying to eat healthier but I don't really need a Brussel sprout or broccoli in my breakfast burrito!!!!!!


ooo I'd be down for brussels sprouts in a breakfast burrito

i had yogurt that my best friend made, blackberries, granola, coffee x2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2019)

The Chief brought in donuts. I had one. Don't look at me, I'm weak.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2019)

and is there also a donut in the box that someone cut in half?

hate when people do that.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> and is there also a donut in the box that someone cut in half?
> 
> hate when people do that.....


Even worse: a _quarter _of a donut!


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> and is there also a donut in the box that someone cut in half?
> 
> hate when people do that.....


I like to cut it in half...and then return for the other half 15-minutes later.  Because I only ate half, so I can eat the other.  

But someone always ends up stealing it!


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 16, 2019)

If someone brings in KK I'm downing at least 3.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2019)

*imagines @Chattaneer PE swallowing doughnuts like a duck*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 16, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> *imagines @Chattaneer PE swallowing doughnuts like a duck*


Ew.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> and is there also a donut in the box that someone cut in half?
> 
> hate when people do that.....


I cut donuts in half.

And then typically go back for half of a donut of another flavor later since someone else has cut them in half.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> If someone brings in KK I'm downing at least 3.


*vomit* I took a bite of one once and spit it out.

I should have cut that donut in half. Or QUARTERS.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 16, 2019)

I will fight you.

Peter Pan sour cream doughnuts 4 lyfe!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 16, 2019)

I've got potato donuts so I'll just stick to that


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Black coffee, protein shake, banana.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

And now I'm eating a doughnut with coffee icing? Someone, idk who, just brought 7 dozen doughnuts in from a local shop.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Oatmeal


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Toast and 1L of yerba mate. Bzzzz....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 17, 2019)

english muffin with pb - late because cold meds and late coffee took my appetite apparently


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Toast and 1L of yerba mate. Bzzzz....


You using a real chimarrão gourd?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> You using a real chimarrão gourd?


Negative, the gourd is a pain. I use this thing: https://www.amazon.com/Adagio-Teas-ingenuiTEA-Bottom-Dispensing-Teapot/dp/B000FPN8TK?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Negative, the gourd is a pain. I use this thing: https://www.amazon.com/Adagio-Teas-ingenuiTEA-Bottom-Dispensing-Teapot/dp/B000FPN8TK?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1


Are your parents from South America?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Are your parents from South America?


Nope, from the former British Hong Kong. Yay colonialism!


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nope, from the former British Hong Kong. Yay colonialism!


How you get into mate?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Chattaneer PE said:


> How you get into mate?


Chilean friends from college got me hooked. Bzzzz....


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Black coffee, protein shake, banana.


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 18, 2019)

nothing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 18, 2019)

JayKay PE said:


> nothing.


Intentional or unintentional intermittent fasting?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Smoothie and english muffin with jam


----------



## Sambam (Dec 18, 2019)

bon fire "little giant" breakfast burrito... So freaking good..


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Teeeeea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 19, 2019)

coffee x2, pint raspberries


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 24, 2019)

Essspresssssoooooo...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Quad shot capppppucccccccinnoooooo...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 26, 2019)

Christmas breakfast. Cinnamon rolls, scrambled eggs, and bacon. (And covfefe)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 2, 2020)

1 cup of coffee, yogurt with granola.

might get hot chocolate soon tho, brrrrr. or tea


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 6, 2020)

Breakfast: Coffee, Banana, Protein Shake.

Second Breakfast: Coffee, Almonds, Venison Meat Stick.

Elevenses: Coffee, Orange.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hot chocolate


Not breakfast, but yesterday I made hot chocolate (from real chocolate, not mix, heated over a bain-marie) with peppermint schnapps. I generally do not have a sweet tooth, but it was bomb.

Edit: actual breakfast was Huel shake and coffee.


----------



## Supe (Jan 6, 2020)

A bowl of generic honey nut Cheerios.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 6, 2020)

Fridge coffee + international delight + apple

I can feel my sugars rising


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Not breakfast, but yesterday I made hot chocolate (from real chocolate, not mix, heated over a bain-marie) with peppermint schnapps. I generally do not have a sweet tooth, but it was bomb.
> 
> Edit: actual breakfast was Huel shake and coffee.


I thought you were doing a sober January in your household?

Still, sounds super yummy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 6, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I thought you were doing a sober January in your household?


I should have clarified, it was not for me but for my guests (they had no such restrictions). I just did a taste test to make sure it wasn't too sweet. It tasted like a peppermint patty!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I should have clarified, it was not for me but for my guests (they had no such restrictions). I just did a taste test to make sure it wasn't too sweet. It tasted like a peppermint patty!


Gotcha! Now you're onto what Starbucks was onto when they started offering peppermint mochas...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 7, 2020)

Fridge coffee + international delight + apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 7, 2020)

white chocolate cranberry oatmeal cookie, greek yogurt with some granola.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 7, 2020)

Fistful of peanuts and coffee (+milk).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 7, 2020)

Just black coffee. I'm trying the intermittent fasting thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 7, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Just black coffee. I'm trying the intermittent fasting thing.


Neat! Report back! Are you doing 18/6? 5/2? Eat-stop-eat? &lt;---I found this to be easier


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Neat! Report back! Are you doing 18/6? 5/2? Eat-stop-eat? &lt;---I found this to be easier


usually 16/8 works for me. With a smaller eating window and I feel like I cannot consume enough calories.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Neat! Report back! Are you doing 18/6? 5/2? Eat-stop-eat? &lt;---I found this to be easier


I'm trying the more common 16/8 method. My first meal is at 11:45a and my last meal is before 7:45p.

I did it yesterday and got hungry near then end, but survived. I actually don't feel too bad.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 7, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm trying the more common 16/8 method. My first meal is at 11:45a and my last meal is before 7:45p.
> 
> I did it yesterday and got hungry near then end, but survived. I actually don't feel too bad.


I tend to accidentally do that if I have a ton of shit going on in the office (meetings/etc.).  End up not grabbing anything to eat for breakfast/have only my black coffee, and starving so end up eating lunch at like 11:30am and I've now been stopping all eating at 8pm.  I never realized how much 'bored snacking' I did on the couch when I suddenly stopped myself, yet still found myself wandering to the cabinet at like 9:15pm.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Fridge coffee + international delight + banana


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 8, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Fridge coffee + international delight + banana


Did you put the banana in your coffee?

Banana, coffee, protein shake.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Did you put the banana in your coffee?
> 
> Banana, coffee, protein shake.


That sounds wonderful, but, no.  My morning is fairly slow-witted (like the rest of my day, wah, wah), so a simple banana and coffee.  I think if I tried to use my bullet blender this early in the morning I'd somehow cut off a finger.  Plus cold protein shake in morning, when it's cold, just made my insides curdle a little.


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Coffee, Eggs


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2020)

Turkey on a bagel with mustard, orange Monster.  Pickins are slim in the Supe house right now - Junior polished off three boxes of cereal on her own, and the last of the eggs disappeared with dinner two nights ago.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Supe said:


> Turkey on a bagel with mustard, orange Monster.  Pickins are slim in the Supe house right now - Junior polished off three boxes of cereal on her own, and the last of the eggs disappeared with dinner two nights ago.


So, go grocery shopping?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Two butter-fried sunny side up eggs and toasted home-made sourdough HOMAGAH...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Two butter-fried sunny side up eggs and toasted home-made sourdough HOMAGAH...


Ahhhhh HOMEMADE SOURDOUGH!! Did you make it??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 8, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Ahhhhh HOMEMADE SOURDOUGH!! Did you make it??


Nuuu, but I will! This was a commissioned loaf from another engineer friend who is SUPER into sourdough right now and has to unload a lot of test batches.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 9, 2020)

Fridge coffee + creamer + banana (not a shake, sorry Chatt!)

Coffee is gone but now I have a surplus of creamer.  I'm going to go online and see if there are any recipes that use up international delight creamer since I really don't keep coffee in the house?  Also, not really breakfast-thread related, but maybe?  After 4-months of moving here, I think I've finally figured out what I eat/how much during the week.  This will (hopefully) help me cut out excess and waste during the week?  Idk.


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> So, go grocery shopping?


OK, Moneybags McFreetime.

Back at work today.  Frittata, smoked sausage, small side of potatoes, black coffee.  Was hungry after an early/light dinner yesterday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Fridge coffee + creamer + banana (not a shake, sorry Chatt!)
> 
> Coffee is gone but now I have a surplus of creamer.  I'm going to go online and see if there are any recipes that use up international delight creamer since I really don't keep coffee in the house?  Also, not really breakfast-thread related, but maybe?  After 4-months of moving here, I think I've finally figured out what I eat/how much during the week.  This will (hopefully) help me cut out excess and waste during the week?  Idk.


tbh, it'd just bring it to work and put a "use" "free" sign on it 

i had a fruit smoothie and superhero muffins


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 9, 2020)

Banana, protein shake, coffee.

I'm thinking about stopping coffee. I usually just refill my mug when it's empty, so I probably average about 4-5 a day. I just drink it because I like the flavor, but I doubt it's good for my teeth. I still want a comfort drink during the day, and my idea is maybe just some basic black tea.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 9, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I just drink it because I like the flavor, but I doubt it's good for my teeth.


Yeah, that's why I switched to soda. /s

Just black coffee for me again.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast and banana


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2020)

also a banana and a protein shake - oddly enough I am still low on my protein each day, may have to go to 2 scoops!

First week on the shakes, but I think tomorrow I am going to make some eggs for something solid!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2020)

The wife just sent me this pic of her breakfast? Too much green stuff on top of my eggs...


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> tbh, it'd just bring it to work and put a "use" "free" sign on it


I don't think that many people drink coffee in my office, or more that...we don't have a Keurig or anything like that, so if they do bring coffee they already have it 'made' by the time they come in.

@Chattaneer PE I used to drink a ton of coffee when I was at the bank.  I've recently been drinking tea at work since it tastes pretty good hot or cold when I inevitably forget it and go to a meeting.  Have an electric kettle on my desk and drink black with an under-filled spoonful of sugar (I used to use fake sugar and I think it was making my body go crazy for insulin or whatever).  

@Road Guy Those eggs have pine nuts which means they prob taste amazing.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think that many people drink coffee in my office, or more that...we don't have a Keurig or anything like that, so if they do bring coffee they already have it 'made' by the time they come in.


Couldn't they take it home though?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Couldn't they take it home though?


Ahhhhhhhh, okay, I get it now.  tbh, I don't think people really check the fridge, except to throw lunch boxes in, but I might do that.  I do want to see if there are any recipes, though, since it seems like such a weird ingredient.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, okay, I get it now.  tbh, I don't think people really check the fridge, except to throw lunch boxes in, but I might do that.  I do want to see if there are any recipes, though, since it seems like such a weird ingredient.


https://www.internationaldelight.com/recipes/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 9, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhhhhh, okay, I get it now.  tbh, I don't think people really check the fridge, except to throw lunch boxes in, but I might do that.  I do want to see if there are any recipes, though, since it seems like such a weird ingredient.


https://www.theslowroasteditalian.com/2015/08/10-everyday-recipes-for-leftover-coffee.html


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Banana, protein shake, earl grey tea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 10, 2020)

coffee, bagel &amp; cream cheese from a local place


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Banana + peach ginger tea


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast and banaynay


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like engineers are keeping chiquita in business.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Multiple cccccofffffeeeeee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldie but goodie:


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 11, 2020)

Pancakes, bacon, green tea.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2020)

Two slices of seeded toast with honey almond butter at 5:00.  Three soft boiled eggs at 7:30.  Orange sugar-free drink mix now, black coffee when I have the eggs.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 13, 2020)

Baby carrots + tea w/ sugar


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast and ananabay


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 13, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> ... and ananabay


wut?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 13, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> wut?


banana

(pig latin)


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 13, 2020)

Protein shake, banana, black tea, and broken servers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 14, 2020)

Buttered homemade sourdough toast (made by a friend, so bomb), 3 egg scramble with kielbasa, salsa. Ccccccofffffffeeeeeeee...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 14, 2020)

Black tea w/ sugar + bby carrots


----------



## Supe (Jan 14, 2020)

Supe said:


> Two slices of seeded toast with honey almond butter at 5:00.  Three soft boiled eggs at 7:30.  Orange sugar-free drink mix now, black coffee when I have the eggs.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 15, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Black tea w/ sugar + bby carrots


SAA


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 15, 2020)

Fried egg, fried eggplant, pesto, tomato on ciabatta


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 15, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE that looks soooooo good and I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 15, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE that looks soooooo good and I'm so jealous right now.


it's so good, i was happy when they made it a staple on the menu lol


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2020)

Two slices of seeded toast with honey almond butter at 5:00.  Three soft boiled eggs at 7:30.  Black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast, coffee


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 15, 2020)

Wheat toast and ccccccoffffffeeeeeeee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

There was another half an egg


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2020)

Protein bar early on, one scoop scrambled eggs, two slices of white toast, black coffee.  Mrs. Supe ate the last three eggs I'd prepped for the week and threw me off my game.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 16, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast, banaynay.

2nd breakfast at work is deer sausage.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 16, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> There was another half an egg
> 
> View attachment 16000


First of all: VERY nice hard-boiled egg, no ring!

Second: cool vignette effect.

Third: more wheat toast + cccccofffffffeeeeee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> First of all: VERY nice hard-boiled egg, no ring!
> 
> Second: cool vignette effect.
> 
> Third: more wheat toast + cccccofffffffeeeeee.


1. thanks! still slightly overcooked &gt;_&lt; first time doing HB eggs in awhile and these are local, farm fresh eggs

2. it's the "food" function on my cell phone lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Jan 16, 2020)

homemade turkey sausage, egg and cheese on an english muffin and a bananananana. And coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 17, 2020)

Greek yogurt w/ granola + black tea w/ sugar

I forgot I bought a honking huge container of yogurt from Costco.  Guess I need to start eating it?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast with cheese, banaynay, coffee


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2020)

so hungry


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2020)

T-10 minutes until I get to eat my eggs and some leftover chipotle beef.  With black coffee and a piece of toast.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2020)

About to have the everything bacon sensation from snooze.... it’s most excellent!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 20, 2020)

had coffee x2, greek yogurt with blackberries, and a carrot oat muffin (can't really taste the carrot, just the sugar &gt;_&lt


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 20, 2020)

Half of a grapefruit, English muffin with Country Crock, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 21, 2020)

2 pieces of cinnamon raisin toast + butter + black tea w/ sugar


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2020)

Two fried eggs with cheese on toast, banana, coffee


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2020)

Just given some deer sausage.  My mind said "no", but my tummy said "yes".


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2020)

2 pieces of whole grain toast with almond butter at 4:50, 3 scrambled eggs with hot sauce at 7:30, black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 21, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Just given some deer sausage.  My mind said "no", but my tummy said "yes".


we were given some deer sausage awhile back (frozen) and I cooked it over the weekend.

i'm meh about it


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 22, 2020)

banana + black tea (still have to make it)


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, black coffee.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Banana, protein shake.

Tuna pouch, boiled egg.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Banana, protein shake.
> 
> Tuna pouch, boiled egg.


All...all mixed in the pouch and palpitated together?


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 22, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> All...all mixed in the pouch and palpitated together?


I boil the egg. Remove the yolk, mix it with the protein shake, banana, and tuna then put it back in the egg white, deviled egg style.


----------



## Supe (Jan 22, 2020)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins. 2 fried eggs.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 22, 2020)

two fried eggs and cheese on toast, apple slices with trader joe's cookie and cocoa swirl stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

4 fried eggs!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 22, 2020)

3 superhero muffins since there were 3 left.

1.5 cups of coffee - I snagged a little of someone's soy milk for my coffee. couldn't finish my coffee. bleck.

also half a cup of hot chocolate because its cold in our office. but i forgot about it until it was lukewarm so i chugged as much as i could lol


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 23, 2020)

BJs nuts and berries (superior to Costco nuts and berries in every way) + peach ginger tea w/ sugar.

Ultra hungry this morning, even though I think I ate a lot last night?  Idk.  @LyceeFruit PE, you reminded me I have cocoa in my drawer and I should drink that if my office keeps getting colder (they're excavating below my office to install piping?  Whateve, but the lack of soil insulation coupled with two windows has made my little office area very very chilly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 23, 2020)

The reason I can't buy a house lies within my breakfast:


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2020)

Because you burn avocado toast?


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2020)

2 "fried" (baked) eggs, black coffee, muscle relaxer.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Protein smoothie in about an hour or so.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Protein shake followed by Greek yogurt, cereal, and black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2020)

Two fried eggs and cheese on unburned toast, coffee


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Two fried eggs and cheese on unburned toast, coffee


“Unburned toast”. That would be bread.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 23, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> “Unburned toast”. That would be bread.


Is toast not bread?  :huh:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 23, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> “Unburned toast”. That would be bread.


I think MS probably meant within the Maillard reaction phase but not quite in the carbonization phase? Just a guess, I wasn't there. I had the same.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Protein shake followed by Greek yogurt, cereal, and black coffee.


SS,DD


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Protein shake (hopefully to help my sad, swollen, arms from strength class) + black tea w/ sugar


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 24, 2020)

Mixin' it up today out of necessity... two fried eggs in tortilla toasted in buttered skillet, banana, coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> sugar


*stares, with eyes ever so slightly closed, in disappointment*


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Protein shake, banana.

Tuna, boiled egg.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> *stares, with eyes ever so slightly closed, in disappointment*


Better normal sugar than sugar substitute that fucks with my blood sugar levels?  

Plus, I don't like black tea without anything.  I'll brink coffee black, or green tea with nothing, but I tend to forget my black tea and sugar makes it palatable even when 3-hours old and cold.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 24, 2020)

*turns and walks away, disappointed-ly*


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 24, 2020)

*farts on your pillow*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 24, 2020)

Wheat toast, ccccccccoffffffeeeeeee.



Chattaneer PE said:


> Tuna, boiled egg.


Morning seems too early for tuna. Could just be me. Probably just me.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 25, 2020)

Boiled eggs, homemade biscuits with local apple butter, black tea.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wheat toast, ccccccccoffffffeeeeeee.
> 
> Morning seems too early for tuna. Could just be me. Probably just me.


Fun fact: I'm allergic to fish and can't eat it, but I can eat processed tuna to my heart's content.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 25, 2020)

Giant pancake made by my lovely wife, 1/2 banana, and black covfefe



Chattaneer PE said:


> Fun fact: I'm allergic to fish and can't eat it, but I can eat processed tuna to my heart's content.


that’s actually a little disturbing.


----------



## Supe (Jan 27, 2020)

Generic honey nut cheerios, Lidl version of a sugar free red bull.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Black tea w/ sugar + idk, nut and dried fruit mix or roasted chickpeas.  Whichever I pull first from the drawer.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Protein shake, greek yogurt, cereal, and black coffee. I'm starting to sound like @Master slacker during lunchtime...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Protein shake, greek yogurt, cereal, and black coffee. I'm starting to sound like @Master slacker during lunchtime...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 27, 2020)

If you eat a croissant with egg, sausage and cheese at 7:00am when your shift is over, is it still considered breakfast?


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2020)

BTW, two fried eggs and cheese on toast, coffee, and either a cutie or halo.  Both are small, orange, and nom.


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 27, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If you eat a croissant with egg, sausage and cheese at 7:00am when your shift is over, is it still considered breakfast?


I think of that as pre-sleep snack since breakfast food is nebulous and can be eaten at all times.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 27, 2020)

Protein shake, banana, black tea wo/sugar.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 27, 2020)

more avocado toast 

#millenniallife #illneverownahome


----------



## JayKay PE (Jan 27, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> more avocado toast
> 
> #millenniallife #illneverownahome


I'm a horrible millennial.  I had avocado toast once and was disgusted by how much avocado had been smashed onto my bread.  UGH.  Much rather have pancakes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 28, 2020)

3 egg scramble with aged parm on top.



JayKay PE said:


> I'm a horrible millennial.  I had avocado toast once and was disgusted by how much avocado had been smashed onto my bread.  UGH.  Much rather have pancakes.


As a Californian...I can't afford avocado.


----------



## Supe (Jan 28, 2020)

1 slice of toast with almond butter at 5:00, piece of frittata at 7:30, black coffee, fake zero carb Red Bull.


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2020)

Supe said:


> 1 slice of toast with almond butter at 5:00, piece of frittata at 7:30, black coffee, fake zero carb Red Bull.


Again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 29, 2020)

Wheat toast with buttah, and ccccccoffffffeeeeeee...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 29, 2020)

a grapefruit and fruitbar from TJs because late breakfast and lunch is in 30 min (cateredddddddd)


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 29, 2020)

two fried eggs and cheese on toast, banawnaw, coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 30, 2020)

Protein shake, oatmeal, and black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 30, 2020)

Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, coffee, and a destroyed cutie because the peel did not cooperate


----------



## Supe (Jan 30, 2020)

Biscuit with strawberry jam, black coffee.  Wasn't feeling very hungry this morning.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 30, 2020)

Protein shake, banana, black tea.

*spongebob narrator voice* "A few hours later..."

Tuna, 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 30, 2020)

coffee x2, avocado toast


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 30, 2020)

I don’t know whether the meal I normally consume as “breakfast” is still considered breakfast for me right now or if it’s dinner.

Chicken bacon ranch sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 30, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I don’t know whether the meal I normally consume as “breakfast” is still considered breakfast for me right now or if it’s dinner.
> 
> Chicken bacon ranch sandwich with potato chips.


Dinfast? Breanner? Breaker? I like Breaker.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

I would think your breakfast would depend most on time of day/first meal of the day.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 3, 2020)

2 mandarins + black tea w/ spoonful of sugar


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 3, 2020)

Protein shake, oatmeal, and black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Feb 3, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, small order of bacon, black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 3, 2020)

two fried eggs with cheese on toast, banana, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 6, 2020)

mocha hot cocoa + grape tomatoes + mandarins x2


----------



## Supe (Feb 6, 2020)

Frittata, black coffee.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 6, 2020)

Protein shake, banana, Master Brew Ginger Kombucha.

2 Boiled Eggs, Tuna.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Feb 6, 2020)

DayQuil and coffee. Boo.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 6, 2020)

Bacon, egg, and cheese biscuit from McD's. Because F it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 6, 2020)

Greek yogurt, cereal, protein shake, and black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 7, 2020)

mocha hot cocoa + grape tomatoes + mandarins x2


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 7, 2020)

Plus coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 7, 2020)

Ate my lunch from yesterday for breakfast, so sliced ham, sweet potatoes, and black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2020)

Avocado toast (mushed 1/2 avocado and bacon with salt and lime juice) with a fried egg on top. Coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2020)

two fried eggs with cheese on toast, banana, coffee


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2020)

Scoop of watery scrambled eggs, turkey sausage, black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 10, 2020)

fruit smoothie, 2 hard boiled eggs


----------



## preeb (Feb 10, 2020)

Cold eggs and ham


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2020)

just the shake today. forgot to hard boil some eggs over the weekend


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 11, 2020)

Feeling crappy.  x2 mandarins and x1 oatmeal packet.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 11, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ... and x1 oatmeal packet.


With or without water?

Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, bananananana, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 11, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> With or without water?
> 
> Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, bananananana, coffee


*crunches sadly*


----------



## Supe (Feb 11, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, small side of bacon, black coffee.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 11, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, roll, and black coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 11, 2020)

1 hard boiled egg, leftover steamed broccoli, leftover roasted sweet potato


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

3 eggs over easy and a half an avocado, but like a man I ate it like an apple....

anyone else get dehydrated (well mainly just thirsty)  from protein shakes?


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 12, 2020)

x2 mandarins, x1 oatmeal packet (+ water), and black tea with sugar (after I clean my mug of oatmeal bits).

As for the protein shake question, it depends on what type?  I haven't had problems with whey protein mixed with plain water, but I also tend to 'over-add' water to the ratio since I hate the flavor of protein powder and like it to be mild.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2020)

Take a guess...


----------



## Supe (Feb 12, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Take a guess...


If you're like half the people on this board these days, kale chips and cauliflower rice?

Black coffee only today.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 12, 2020)

Supe said:


> If you're like half the people on this board these days, kale chips and cauliflower rice?
> 
> Black coffee only today.


You forgot the avocado toast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 12, 2020)

tomato, hard boiled egg, one meatball, and some spaghetti squash with red sauce


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 13, 2020)

Two fried eggs with cheese and spinach on toast, mandarin, coffee


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, small side of potatoes, black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 13, 2020)

x2 mandarins, x1 oatmeal packet (+ water), and hot cocoa afterwards.  Because it is snowing, and when it snows you need to drink hot cocoa.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 13, 2020)

fruit smoothie, coffeex2


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 15, 2020)

Water with my six daily pills and tablets.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2020)

It’s Saturday so it was biscuits and gravy day for me dog....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 17, 2020)

pecan toffee shortbread cookies - pretty delish, had 2.

2% fage &amp; strawberries

coffeex2


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2020)

Blueberry Special K bar, sugar free fake Red Bull, black tea with lemon, antibiotic pill...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 17, 2020)

One fried egg (we out-paced the chickens) and cheese on toast, banana, bunch of walnuts, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 18, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> One fried egg (*we out-paced the chickens*) and cheese on toast, banana, bunch of walnuts, coffee


As someone who has many friends with chickens, this is really impressive!

JK brekkie: x2 mandarins, x1 packet of oatmeal (+ water).  Starting on my black tea w/ sugar in a bit.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2020)

Three fried eggs, two pieces of seeded toast, black tea.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who has many friends with chickens, this is really impressive!


We have seven laying chickens and we go through about five eggs each day.  Some days we'll have fewer eggs and they'll stockpile.  And other days we'll destroy the inventory.  Production will ramp up in the next month or two when daylight time increases.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 18, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> We have seven laying chickens and we go through about five eggs each day.  Some days we'll have fewer eggs and they'll stockpile.  And other days we'll destroy the inventory.  Production will ramp up in the next month or two when daylight time increases.


Do you have a heat lamp in your chicken coop?

My dad has a heat lamp and normal light on a timer inside his coops, and that helps keep production up throughout the winter.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 18, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you have a heat lamp in your chicken coop?
> 
> My dad has a heat lamp and normal light on a timer inside his coops, and that helps keep production up throughout the winter.


Can you imagine how strong @Master slacker would be if they had max production chickens all year round!?!?  Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 18, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Can you imagine how strong @Master slacker would be if they had max production chickens all year round!?!?  Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 18, 2020)

2% fage, half a blood orange (other half is sliced up in my water bottle) and granola.

coffee x2. my home coffee maker is dying i think. the coffee does not stay warm for long. i brew a cup into my hydroflask mug and admittedly did let it sit there for about 8min without the lid on. and that was at about 630. and i could basically chug my coffee by 645. i have a small mr coffee brewer that uses a basket filter but only brews up to 16oz or so at a time. it's not that old - not even a year and a half, I got it for Boyfriend's house when we were getting serious since he didnt have a coffee maker. i use it 2-3 times a week (&amp;he uses it never). sad face. i guess this is what i get for getting it at mardens


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 19, 2020)

Banana. Homemade english muffin breakfast sammich: egg, cheese, turkey sausage and spinach.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2020)

Bowl of generic Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 19, 2020)

Two fried eggs on toast... no butter  ldman: ... banana, and coffee


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2020)

didnt have shit.. got up late and now I am F'n hangry!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 19, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal, protein shake, and black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 19, 2020)

Protein shake + 2 mandarins


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 20, 2020)

bagel &amp; cream cheese from a local place, coffeeeeeeeee


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 20, 2020)

Two fried egg quesadillas and coffee


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2020)

Fried egg sandwich, sugar free fake Red Bull.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 20, 2020)

Protein shake + 2 mandarins


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 20, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Banana. Homemade english muffin breakfast sammich: egg, cheese, turkey sausage and spinach.


This, again.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 24, 2020)

Oatmeal packet (w/ water).  Uhhhh.  Still debating mandarins and tea.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2020)

Vanilla Premier Protein drink, scoop of scrambled eggs, black coffee.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 24, 2020)

Banana, Protein Shake.

Tuna, 3 boiled eggs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 24, 2020)

coffee x2, 2 pieces of English Muffin Toasting Bread (recipe on kingarthurflour.com), 1 HB egg.

And then mid-morning nom so I could do my walk without being hangry: half a star fruit. I hadn't had a star fruit since I was a kid. And they aren't great. They aren't bad. But I don't feel the need to seek them out.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 25, 2020)

Brekkie = apples and cinnamon oatmeal packet (w/ water) + x2 mandarins + black tea w/ sugar



LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hadn't had a star fruit since I was a kid. And they aren't great. They aren't bad. But I don't feel the need to seek them out.


I like it when my star fruit is a little under ripe, so it's more firm/tart.  Kinda like a granny smith?  I hate when they're mooshy.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2020)

Fried egg with cheese and bacon on toast. Half of a grapefruit. COFFEE


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 25, 2020)

I eat the same breakfast Mon-Fri.

Instant Quaker Oatmeal - Maple Brown Sugar

Boiled Egg

2 Slices of Turkey Bacon

Herbal Tea with 1 tsp of Honey


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 25, 2020)

Stalled on my weight loss, so back to intermittent fasting. Drinking black coffee though, of course!


----------



## Supe (Feb 25, 2020)

Vanilla protein drink, black coffee, turkey sausage.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 25, 2020)

coffee x2, english muffin bread (2 slices), an HB egg, and both homemade thin mints i pilfered from the tin i made my coworker. couldn't wait til after lunch for them so i ate them between breakfast and lunch lol


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 25, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I eat the same breakfast Mon-Fri.
> 
> Instant Quaker Oatmeal - Maple Brown Sugar
> 
> ...


You keep using these words together. I don't think they mean what you think they mean.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 26, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> You keep using these words together. I don't think they mean what you think they mean.


Lol I haven’t eaten pork in over 30 years. It’s the best I can do


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 26, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> Lol I haven’t eaten pork in over 30 years. It’s the best I can do


#teamturkeybacon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 26, 2020)

@JayKay PE come join us on #teamturkeybacon lol


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 26, 2020)

Two fried eggs with cheese on toast, banana, coffee, king cake


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @JayKay PE come join us on #teamturkeybacon lol


I'm always #teamturkeybacon so I don't choke on my tongue and die!  Yay!  Turkey4lyfe!


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2020)

Black coffee, eggs, turkey sausage (which is an actual thing, unlike turkey bacon, which is a disgusting oxymoron).


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 26, 2020)

@Supe, turkey sausage and chicken sausage are my favorite and I would eat them over turkey bacon any day!  But a lot of places don't carry them (like, restaurants), so- turkey b is the way for me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @Supe, turkey sausage and chicken sausage are my favorite and I would eat them over turkey bacon any day!  But a lot of places don't carry them (like, restaurants), so- turkey b is the way for me!


same. plus a lot of non-pork sausages still come with a pork casing so then it's still out.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 26, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal, protein shake, and black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 26, 2020)

toasted cinnamon bread PB sandwich. Coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 27, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal, protein shake, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2020)

Busy morning - protein bar, and an iced coffee/carmel protein shake mix.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 27, 2020)

Featuring:

Instant Quaker Oatmeal - Maple Brown Sugar

Boiled Egg

2 Slices of Turkey Bacon

Herbal Tea with 1 tsp of Honey

Guest Starring:

Kiwi and Fried Plantain


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 27, 2020)

Two scrambled eggs with crumbled turkey sausage, coffee


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 28, 2020)

Someone brought in donuts for a meeting, and one of the donuts had bacon on it????  Idk this is a little ~~wild and crazy~~ for me.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Feb 28, 2020)

Instant Quaker Oatmeal - Maple Brown Sugar

Boiled Egg

2 Slices of Turkey Bacon

Herbal Tea with 1 tsp of Honey


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 2, 2020)

Greek yogurt + raspberries + honey

Black tea w/ sugar

Mandarins x2


----------



## Supe (Mar 2, 2020)

Protein drink, runny scrambled eggs, black coffee+protein drink blend to get the taste of runny eggs out of my mouth.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 2, 2020)

siggis plain 0% (boohiss), raspberries, granola, coffee x2


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

Greek nonfat plain yogurt + raspberries + honey

Black tea w/ sugar


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 3, 2020)

siggis 0% (boohiss) yog and rasp. coffee x2

late bfast today


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> siggis 0% (boohiss) yog and rasp. coffee x2
> 
> late bfast today


Why do you hate that yogurt so much?  Also, I know it's prob raspberries in your yogurt (I think), but I keep reading this as raspberry coffee...which sounds pretty okay.


----------



## Supe (Mar 3, 2020)

Because nonfat = hot garbage.


----------



## Supe (Mar 3, 2020)

Orange, small side of smoked sausage, black coffee.  Can't stop eating these Tropicana Oranges from BJ's.  We're going through, like, two full size bags a week.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2020)

making 4 fried eggs probably cost me an extra 15 min on the commute but it was worth it!

I wonder if anyone would care if I brought a small griddle to work and made eggs at the desk? and maybe bacon?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 3, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Why do you hate that yogurt so much?  Also, I know it's prob raspberries in your yogurt (I think), but I keep reading this as raspberry coffee...which sounds pretty okay.


I hate 0% yogurt. Regardless of brand. I prefer whole-fat yogurt. But because of America's obsession with low-fat diets, it's a freaking struggle to find whole fat (or even higher fat yogurt). Siggi's does make higher fat yogurts but I have to go to Whole Foods for that and I am not doing that on a weekend (which is when I do my grocery shopping).


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hate 0% yogurt. Regardless of brand. I prefer whole-fat yogurt. But because of America's obsession with low-fat diets, it's a freaking struggle to find whole fat (or even higher fat yogurt). Siggi's does make higher fat yogurts but I have to go to Whole Foods for that and I am not doing that on a weekend (which is when I do my grocery shopping).


I literally only buy nonfat greek yogurt because it's the only type Costco has in the big containers.  I don't think I've ever had full-fat yogurt, but I'm sure the texture and taste is amazing!  And I totes agree with not going to WF on a weekend...it's a mad house.


----------



## Orchid PE (Mar 3, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Siggi's does make higher fat yogurts


I love Siggi's whole fat yogurt! Our grocery store used to carry it, but then replaced it with the fat free stuff. I haven't been able to find it anywhere else now. Maybe I'll check our whole foods.

That used to be one of my primary sources of fat before they stopped carrying it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 3, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I love Siggi's whole fat yogurt! Our grocery store used to carry it, but then replaced it with the fat free stuff. I haven't been able to find it anywhere else now. Maybe I'll check our whole foods.
> 
> That used to be one of my primary sources of fat before they stopped carrying it.


So I used to be a Siggi's ambassador LOL. Whole Foods tend to have the widest variety of Siggis with the other national(ish) chains having an OK variety and then local chains even less. Target also carries it. You can use the store locator on their website to help you out. 



JayKay PE said:


> I literally only buy nonfat greek yogurt because it's the only type Costco has in the big containers.  I don't think I've ever had full-fat yogurt, but I'm sure the texture and taste is amazing!  And I totes agree with not going to WF on a weekend...it's a mad house.


makes sense - most people are ok with non-fat yogurt. but with higher fat yogurt, you're fuller longer, even if you eat a smaller portion. which is why i like it.

I also like Green Mountain Creamery 5% greek. That's probably my fave. I like Fage, Siggis too. And a couple of local farms have yogurts I like. Cabot greek yogurt is gross, which is disappointing. It's also disappointing that Stonyfield Farm sold out to Dannon. 

I have strong feelings about yogurt.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 6, 2020)

Greek nonfat plain yogurt + raspberries + honey

Black tea w/ sugar, just turned on the kettle


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> makes sense - most people are ok with non-fat yogurt. but with higher fat yogurt, you're fuller longer, even if you eat a smaller portion. which is why i like it.
> 
> I also like Green Mountain Creamery 5% greek. That's probably my fave. I like Fage, Siggis too. And a couple of local farms have yogurts I like. Cabot greek yogurt is gross, which is disappointing. It's also disappointing that Stonyfield Farm sold out to Dannon.
> 
> I have strong feelings about yogurt.


Yeah, I think the only reason the non-fat yogurt makes me stay full for so long is because I usually add raspberries, honey, and/or a bit of granola to it.  I could never eat it plain/with nothing else in it.  I could def see myself getting ultra hungry is that was it.

I am def going to look to see what else Costco offers on yogurt.  I like buying the big containers, instead of the individuals, since it's cheaper and easier to not run out.  I think they have Fage in a big container, but it might be fat-free as well.  I like eating things full fat, I like using whole milk, but I def use smaller quantities when I have those.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 6, 2020)

TRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 6, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I think the only reason the non-fat yogurt makes me stay full for so long is because I usually add raspberries, honey, and/or a bit of granola to it.  I could never eat it plain/with nothing else in it.  I could def see myself getting ultra hungry is that was it.
> 
> I am def going to look to see what else Costco offers on yogurt.  I like buying the big containers, instead of the individuals, since it's cheaper and easier to not run out.  I think they have Fage in a big container, but it might be fat-free as well.  I like eating things full fat, I like using whole milk, but I def use smaller quantities when I have those.


You can get smaller large containers at Aldis (&amp;whatever other store you go to) - they're typically 32oz.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> You can get smaller large containers at Aldis (&amp;whatever other store you go to) - they're typically 32oz.


I'll check it out.  I do most of my shopping at Alid and/or Costco, tbh, and I love Costco for some of my 'expensive' stuff, but I don't need organic veggies for everything.  LOWER MAH DAMN BILLS, COSTCO.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 6, 2020)

Instant Quaker Oatmeal - Maple Brown Sugar

Boiled Egg

2 Slices of Turkey Bacon

Herbal Tea with 1 tsp of Honey

Blackberries


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Mar 6, 2020)

Breakfast burrito

Protein bar

Half-slice of French silk pie

Gummy bears

(bad Cheb, bad)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 6, 2020)

coffee x1, english muffin with PB &amp; v ripe banana


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 12, 2020)

Cinnamon apple oatmeal packet + water + 2 mandarins (not mixed together in one cup)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 12, 2020)

eggplant pesto bfast sandwich from a local place


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2020)

Scrambled eggs, side of smoked sausage, Orange Dreamsicle Reign.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 12, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal, protein shake, and black coffee.


----------



## NikR_PE (Mar 12, 2020)

Oatmeal with nuts and raisins + 1 hard boiled egg + 1 hard boiled egg white + Pu'er tea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 16, 2020)

coffee x1 (because I ran out at work and won't use kcups), fruit smoothie, oatmeal packet (&amp;water)


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 16, 2020)

non-fat greek yogurt + granola + honey + tea w/ sugar + 2 mandarins


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2020)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not really hungry this morning/I feel nauseous.  Ate a banana.  Going to attempt my yogurt.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 17, 2020)

3 fried eggs, the last slice of mangled homemade bread


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 17, 2020)

two scrambled eggs with cheese, coffee, and a lemon cream cheese muffin my 12 y.o. made over the weekend.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 18, 2020)

homemade breakfast burrito: scrambled eggs, leftover taco meat (ground beef, onion, garlic, peppers), black beans, cheese, last of my guac 

I do not have a future as a burrito artist lol


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2020)

Three fried eggs, slice of whole grain toast.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Hopefully: non-fat yogurt w/ granola and honey, + 2 mandarins + black tea w/ sugar


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Parfait with sliced strawberries, raspberries, and the last of the maple Cheerios in the house (didn't have any granola), and COFFEE


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Waffle with black coffee.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2020)

2 granola bars and coffee -(trying to eat up some old shit we have in the house)

my problem is when I am at home I am a snacker


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> my problem is when I am at home I am a snacker


Same here! At least I'm staying out of the liquor cabinet so far...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 20, 2020)

homemade english muffin bread with half an avocado smashed on top


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal, black coffee.


----------



## Supe (Mar 20, 2020)

Three fried eggs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 22, 2020)

Plus coffee. Trying a new blend/roast. Not a huge fan


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 23, 2020)

Yogurt, cereal and black coffee.


----------



## P-E (Mar 23, 2020)

The last three guppies in the fish tank and black coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 23, 2020)

half my coffee (i think i give up on the new blend i bought. bleck)

double chocolate banana bread, fruit smoothie


----------



## Supe (Mar 23, 2020)

Three fried eggs, white toast, 4C energy drink.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 23, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Hopefully: non-fat yogurt w/ granola and honey, + 2 mandarins + black tea w/ sugar


SAA; running out of mandarins and don't want to go grocery shopping.  What shall the future hold?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Stonyfield WHOLE MILK greek (yay), some blackberries &amp; raspberries. Coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Non-fat yogurt w/ granola and honey, + sliced cucumber + black tea w/ sugar

I've figured out that I go through 48 oz container of yogurt in around 6 days (1 week + Monday).  This means I could probably switch to a smaller container of whole fat, have a smaller portion of yogurt each morning, and be fine.  I MUST HYPOTHESIZE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

also a slice of my double chocolate banana bread and tea. Boyfriend won't eat the banana bread. even tho it's chocolate since he can still taste the bananas. -____-

I will be freezing some of this bread since I don't want it all and I won't be able to eat it all by myself before it spoils.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> also a slice of my double chocolate banana bread and tea. Boyfriend won't eat the banana bread. even tho it's chocolate since he can still taste the bananas. -____-
> 
> I will be freezing some of this bread since I don't want it all and I won't be able to eat it all by myself before it spoils.


Whaaaaaaaaat type of super taste buds does your boyfriend have that he can taste the banana in banana bread?  The minute I add chocolate chips to mine it's just a delicious, super moist, cake with a pleasant cinnamon aftertaste.

Throw the whole boyfriend out.  Not worth fixing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat type of super taste buds does your boyfriend have that he can taste the banana in banana bread?  The minute I add chocolate chips to mine it's just a delicious, super moist, cake with a pleasant cinnamon aftertaste.
> 
> Throw the whole boyfriend out.  Not worth fixing.


I mean I can taste the banana too. But it's really frustrating how limited his palate is. I'm sick of broccoli. 

This banana bread has both dutch-processed cocoa powder &amp; chocolate chips. He ate 1 slice. -____-

But will eat the Run Fast Eat Slow Superhero muffins. both the OG recipe &amp; the ones with beets &amp; blueberries. but prefers the OG. since he doen't like blueberries *in* things...


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I mean I can taste the banana too. But it's really frustrating how limited his palate is. I'm sick of broccoli.
> 
> This banana bread has both dutch-processed cocoa powder &amp; chocolate chips. He ate 1 slice. -____-
> 
> But will eat the Run Fast Eat Slow Superhero muffins. both the OG recipe &amp; the ones with beets &amp; blueberries. but prefers the OG. since he doen't like blueberries *in* things...


Do...do you need to sneak food into mashed potatoes so he'll eat it?  I swear, even my autistic brother has a better pallet than that, and he haaaaaaaates trying new things.  Broccoli is a great veggie...but it becomes very tiresome if it's the only veggie.  Snap peas?  AND HE DOESN'T LIKE BLUEBERRIES IN THINGS?  BUGRENLD  THAT'S WHERE BLUEBERRIES SHINE.  IN THINGS.

Also, that banana bread sounds baller.  Please send a slice via USPS: 'to jaykay trapped in indy va'.  They'll find me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Do...do you need to sneak food into mashed potatoes so he'll eat it?  I swear, even my autistic brother has a better pallet than that, and he haaaaaaaates trying new things.  Broccoli is a great veggie...but it becomes very tiresome if it's the only veggie.  Snap peas?  AND HE DOESN'T LIKE BLUEBERRIES IN THINGS?  BUGRENLD  THAT'S WHERE BLUEBERRIES SHINE.  IN THINGS.
> 
> Also, that banana bread sounds baller.  Please send a slice via USPS: 'to jaykay trapped in indy va'.  They'll find me.


He doens't really like mashed potatoes either... he'll eat them. but requested that the next time i make shepards pie to do less potato (even though I follow the recipe almost exactly and added extra meat.

he'll eat snap peas in stir fry/Chinese take out. but I hate making stir fry - somehow I suck at it. and won't eat regular peas really.

His mom died when he was 11 and his dad owned a pizza place so it was a whole lot of things that come from a pizza place and not many veggies.

But frankly, if he provides me no input on the menu, he doesn't get to complain. 

He loves blueberries. But on the side of his pancakes.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> He doens't really like mashed potatoes either... he'll eat them. but requested that the next time i make shepards pie to do less potato (even though I follow the recipe almost exactly and added extra meat.
> 
> he'll eat snap peas in stir fry/Chinese take out. but I hate making stir fry - somehow I suck at it. and won't eat regular peas really.
> 
> ...


THROW  THAT  BOY   OUT

Doesn't like mashed potatoes?  MY FAMILY DIED FROM THE LACK OF MASHED POTATOES.  Sugar snap peas are AMAAAAAZING when raw, don't even need to cook them!  And the pizzeria thing is a lieeeeeeeeeeee.  There are so many veggies at pizzerias!  How else can you have crazy veggie pizza?  What about penne ala vodka pizza?  Got to have anchovies and pure joy with that!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> THROW  THAT  BOY   OUT
> 
> Doesn't like mashed potatoes?  MY FAMILY DIED FROM THE LACK OF MASHED POTATOES.  Sugar snap peas are AMAAAAAZING when raw, don't even need to cook them!  And the pizzeria thing is a lieeeeeeeeeeee.  There are so many veggies at pizzerias!  How else can you have crazy veggie pizza?  What about penne ala vodka pizza?  Got to have anchovies and pure joy with that!


he's from the coast of Maine. and fishes. And doesn't eat seafood. Except deep fried haddock. I've gotten him to eat baked haddock and cod tho.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> he's* from the coast of Maine*. and fishes. And *doesn't eat seafood*. Except deep fried haddock. I've gotten him to eat baked haddock and cod tho.


I'm worried for your safety, now.  Has he been hurting you?  Locking all the doors?  All these things you've described make me think you're going out with a psychopath.

Does Moo growl and/or bark when he approaches?  I feel like moo-dog eats better/healthier than him...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

3 fried eggs, we picked up 15 dozen eggs from a guy at our gym who sells food to restaurants - but the bad thing is they expire April 15- so we are doing our best to not let them go to waste  (&amp; our neighbors wont take any of them)


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2020)

I think eggs, kept refrigerated, are good long after the expiration dates.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> 3 fried eggs, we picked up 15 dozen eggs from a guy at our gym who sells food to restaurants - but the bad thing is they expire April 15- so we are doing our best to not let them go to waste  (&amp; our neighbors wont take any of them)


you can make mini egg muffins &amp; freeze them. Or frittatas &amp; freeze. Or quiche &amp; freeze. They freeze and thaw well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Supe said:


> I think eggs, kept refrigerated, are good long after the expiration dates.


sort of. you can do the float test to determine if they're still good or not tho.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm worried for your safety, now.  Has he been hurting you?  Locking all the doors?  All these things you've described make me think you're going out with a psychopath.
> 
> Does Moo growl and/or bark when he approaches?  I feel like moo-dog eats better/healthier than him...


Moo is the worst guard dog ever if she's inside. Outside, she's barking at people on the other side of the street from our backyard. We met the across the street neighbors last week and he said "Oh is this who is barking at us?"


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Moo is the worst guard dog ever if she's inside. Outside, she's barking at people on the other side of the street from our backyard. We met the across the street neighbors last week and he said "Oh is this who is barking at us?"


My sister and brother-in-law's first dog was a pitbull who was derpy/loved everyone, but barked ONLY at black people when they were walking (didn't get aggressive, just barked at them).  Which, living in Queens, makes for some very awkward moments.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> My sister and brother-in-law's first dog was a pitbull who was derpy/loved everyone, but barked ONLY at black people when they were walking (didn't get aggressive, just barked at them).  Which, living in Queens, makes for some very awkward moments.


Ooof, yeah that's awkward. She only barks in the backyard so at all people she can see from the fence...

She does not like hoods up regardless of gender or race. She just shies away from the person. She also doesn't like fire or chickens. 

But helmets are ok.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

we wont throw anything away without checking, and were hard boiling a bunch, and I planted a few in the garden, not sure how long it takes for them to grow into chickens?

But these were cage free eggs so they are probably more sensitive   -


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> we wont throw anything away without checking, and were hard boiling a bunch, and I planted a few in the garden, not sure how long it takes for them to grow into chickens?
> 
> But these were cage free eggs so they are probably more sensitive   -


If he's the farmer, they're likely to last longer actually


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

no he is the middle man, not sure how long he has been sitting on them - 

But they are good!  and since there are none in the grocery store its nice to have - and we did try and give some to our neighbors and they politely refused - more eggs for me!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> no he is the middle man, not sure how long he has been sitting on them -


Evidently not long enough for them to hatch.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2020)

glad someone took advantage of that layup!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2020)

whole milk yog, blackberries, coffeeeeeee - which I'm putting in a hydroflask now since my coffee maker doesn't make wicked hot coffee to begin with and the cool temp in my work space just makes me coffee get cold fast.


----------



## Supe (Mar 25, 2020)

Fried eggs and white toast.


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

bby tomatoes + black tea w/ sugar

I cannot wait for RDO tomorrow.  Going to make eggs!


----------



## Supe (Mar 26, 2020)

Two slices of supreme pizza.  I'm so ashamed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 26, 2020)

whole milk, berries, and the banana bread. i should probably freeze the leftovers...


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> whole milk, berries, and the banana bread. i should probably freeze the leftovers...


...or eat them all tonight when you go home


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ...or eat them all tonight when you go home


i'm at home?


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> > ...or eat them all tonight throughout the day when you go home finish a portion of your work
> ...


edited


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 26, 2020)

two fried eggs on toast with cheese


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 31, 2020)

3 fried eggs, the last homemade soft pretzel lol


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2020)

Two fried eggs, once piece of toast, toasted in the pan.  I had to sacrifice one egg, had a huge blood spot on it/bloody yolk, and I couldn't bring myself to cook/eat it.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 31, 2020)

two fried eggs and cheese on toast


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 31, 2020)

A banana, then later, sourdough waffles, a fried egg, and some bacon (not turkey @knight1fox3).


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2020)

Honey Nut Cheerios.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2020)

Two fried eggs with cheese on toast


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2020)

I was told there would be strawberry waffles this morning, but not seeing them yet


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

x2 packets of quaker oatmeal (cinnamon spice + maple brown sugar) + hot water.

Forgot to pack breakfast/lunch for today, so decided to bulk up a bit for breakfast.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 1, 2020)

Soooooooo, you knew you were going to forget to pack lunch... therefore you had more breakfast?


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 1, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Soooooooo, you knew you were going to forget to pack lunch... therefore you had more breakfast?


Lol, I mean, yessssss.  I usually pack my breakfast/lunch the night before...Which I did not do last night, because I zonked out right after my shower...So I woke up knowing I'd get to bulk up on the oatmeal in my office drawer.  Fuck yes!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 1, 2020)

two fried eggs, homemade bread, and turkey bacon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 6, 2020)

hard boiled egg, cottage cheese, blackberries, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 6, 2020)

Cinnamon and apples oatmeal packet + hot water + black tea w/ sugar


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Apr 14, 2020)

Three fried eggs, white toast.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Oatmeal, protein shake, and black coffee.



LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17248


Did a rabbit puke on your toast?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 14, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Oatmeal, protein shake, and black coffee.
> 
> Did a rabbit puke on your toast?


No, its microgreens. I bought for salads but my salad mix had turned so I'm adding to avocado toast lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Apr 15, 2020)

Supe said:


> Three fried eggs, white toast.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2020)

drove the wife to work and may have snuck by chic fil a for a chicken biscuit on the way back to the home office..


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 15, 2020)

Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

coffee w/ fake sugar + half and half (because I usually drink blank w/ reg sugar, but this stuff is so bad I need to drown out the flavor) + potentially 2 mandarins


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 16, 2020)

Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2020)

frosted flakes with unicorn marshmallow cereal with almond milk and a poptart


----------



## Supe (Apr 16, 2020)

Hamburger with a fried egg (had a leftover patty from dinner).


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 16, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> frosted flakes with unicorn marshmallow cereal with almond milk and a poptart


...Was this all mixed into one bowl?  Because I'm seeing four things that seem to kinda go together.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 16, 2020)

cottage cheese, 3 kiwis


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> ...Was this all mixed into one bowl?  Because I'm seeing four things that seem to kinda go together.


nope I ate the pop tarts separately.  But the frosted flakes was a limited edition type that had unicorn shaped marshmallows in it.  actually quite yummy for a sugary cereal.  I thought I grabbed a box of unicorn lucky charms for snickette.  

Almond milk is pretty much the only way I can have a bowl of cereal.  Lactose intolerant.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 16, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> nope I ate the pop tarts separately.  But the frosted flakes was a limited edition type that had unicorn shaped marshmallows in it.  actually quite yummy for a sugary cereal.  I thought I grabbed a box of unicorn lucky charms for snickette.
> 
> Almond milk is pretty much the only way I can have a bowl of cereal.  Lactose intolerant.


Dark chocolate almond milk on cocoa dino bites.  Om nom nom

We're not LI, but our oldest can have problems with too much dairy.  Sure it's a bit pricier, but it lasts forever.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2020)

ALDI's almond milk is actually about the same price as regular milk.  Carton of almond for me, skim for mr snick, and 2% for the kiddos.  annoying to buy 3 types but the kiddos still need the extra fat.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 17, 2020)

4 clementines/mandarins + black tea.  ...I am so hungry today for some reason, and I had a good dinner last night.  Might be breaking out the oatmeal in a few.

@snickerd3, I only buy half gallons of ultra-pasteurized whole milk (ALDI has it so much cheaper than everywhere else).  Ultra-pasteurized means it stays fresh for at least a month, which is how long it takes me to use it, and the whole milk is just better tasting when I use it.  I grew up on skim milk, my family would go through like 2 gallons every other day.  I refuse to drink skim milk if I can avoid it.  I'd rather have a smaller glass of full-fat than skim milk.  Makes me fuller easier.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 17, 2020)

Oatmeal and black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 17, 2020)

Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2020)

Vanilla protein shake.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Greek yogurt, cereal, and black coffee.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 20, 2020)

Frozen fruit smoothie (peaches, mango, strawberries) with vanilla protein powder, vanilla almond/soy milk and OJ mixed in.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 20, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


repeat


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 20, 2020)

2 mandarins... and then I got hungry and had apple cinnamon oatmeal

Forgot to have tea.  Need to start drinking more so I stay hydrated.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 22, 2020)

coffee, poorly blended smoothie (frozen berries, kale leaf, protein powder, almond milk, emergen-c packet), partially burnt superhero muffin.

it's not my morning apparently lol


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 22, 2020)

English muffin with egg, ham, and cheese with black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 22, 2020)

2 packets of instant oatmeal (spice + maple sugar) + hot water.  Black tea w/ sugar just started.


----------



## Supe (Apr 22, 2020)

Three fried eggs, white toast, Monster Zero Ultra


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 22, 2020)

I got ambitious this morning and made a Croque Madame.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2020)

Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2020)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch - we have 2 1/2 gallons of milk to burn through by the end of the month.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

grape tomatoes + black tea w/ sugar + 1 mandarin


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 23, 2020)

avocado toast


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2020)

Two fried eggs with muenster cheese on toast, coffee


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Ham and cheese sandwich and toast with strawberry preserves with black coffee.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 23, 2020)

Jimmy Dean &lt;turkey&gt; sausage, egg, &amp; cheese sandwich &amp; some black coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 23, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> grape tomatoes + black tea w/ sugar + 1 mandarin


I am so frickin' hungry.  I might have a thing of oatmeal once I finish my tea.  This is bull.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2020)

3 very very runny eggs - sunny side up!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 23, 2020)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 27, 2020)

eggs, leftover runza filling, cheddar cheese; coffee; chocolate oat milk


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 27, 2020)

2 mandarins...and then I splattered my cup of tea w/ sugar all over my desk + desk planner + me.

sigh.  It's going to be one of those days.  At least I am wearing black today so the stain doesn't show too badly.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2020)

Two fried eggs with cheese on toast


----------



## Supe (Apr 27, 2020)

Bowl of Honey Bunches of Oats, Monster "Ultra Sunrise"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 28, 2020)

leftover punjabi lentils &amp; rice


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2020)

Leftover pizza.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2020)

^- black olive?

I made some runny eggs and grits this morning and it was excellent!


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ^- black olive?
> 
> I made some runny eggs and grits this morning and it was excellent!


Philly cheese steak and buffalo chicken


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 28, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> 2 mandarins...and then I splattered my cup of tea w/ sugar all over my desk + desk planner + me.
> 
> sigh.  It's going to be one of those days.  At least I am wearing black today so the stain doesn't show too badly.


Same as above, only with less tea spilling.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 28, 2020)

Fruit smoothie, coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 29, 2020)

coffee, salad (2 hard boiled eggs, head of romaine lettuce, celery, zucchini, radishes, ranch) [working on maintaining low food waste. sadly my avocado was rotted =[ ]


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 29, 2020)

2 mandarins + 2 oatmeal packets (w/ hot water) + hot tea after oatmeal


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2020)

Last of the leftover buffalo chicken pizza.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 29, 2020)

Ham and cheese croissant with black coffee.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 29, 2020)

Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, coffee, and a brutal rain storm


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 29, 2020)

Sourdough toast with buttah.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 30, 2020)

coffee, mango, Trailnuggets GO! bar


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 30, 2020)

Ham and cheese sandwich, jelly and butter on toast, and black coffee.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2020)

3 fried runny eggs... im down to the last of the eggs I bought when the restaurants got shut down, time to start looking!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> 3 fried runny eggs... im down to the last of the eggs I bought when the restaurants got shut down, time to start looking!


Get some chickens


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2020)

How long till they produce?  I think our HOA disbanded due to the covid -  i could prolly get away with it


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> How long till they produce?  I think our HOA disbanded due to the covid -  i could prolly get away with it


about 6 months, larger breeds take a little longer


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 30, 2020)

our neighbor bought chicks a couple years ago in the spring and by september we were getting several dozen a week from the surplus they had


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2020)

I may go by the ranch store and see if they have any - if anything just to irritate the karens in my hood...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (May 1, 2020)

Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, coffee, and a very moist cutie


----------



## Ble_PE (May 1, 2020)

Greek yogurt, cereal, black coffee.



Master slacker said:


> Two fried eggs and cheese on toast, coffee, and *a very moist cutie*


That's no way to talk about Mrs. MS on a public forum!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 1, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> That's no way to talk about Mrs. MS on a public forum!!


GASP!







I'm in shock!  We got some real, dirty-minded perverts all up in this-a-here forum.   hmy:


----------



## Road Guy (May 6, 2020)

Every f’n day...


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2020)

Bowl of Frosted Flakes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 6, 2020)

i had french toast


----------



## leggo PE (May 6, 2020)

Protein smoothie! But yesterday, I had Greek yogurt (Strauss full fat! No regrets here) with some Purely Elizabeth granola.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 6, 2020)

Siggi's yogurt n TJ's muesli today (and again for afternoon snack).


----------



## Supe (May 7, 2020)

3 eggs on a sub roll (we have to get rid of the BJ's jumbo pack before they go stale), Monster Peach Tea


----------



## JayKay PE (May 7, 2020)

4 mandarins and 2 packets of oatmeal (w/ hot water).

I was ultra hungry this morning...and I'm still hungry.  And I forgot lunch today.


----------



## Master slacker (May 11, 2020)

Two fried eggs and coffee... That's it


----------



## Supe (May 11, 2020)

2/3 bowl of Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Every f’n day...


^- this, no toast, on 4th cup of coffee...


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 11, 2020)

Oatmeal with fresh blueberries, brown sugar, and cinnamon. And coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 11, 2020)

Home made chai with triple dose of black tea.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 11, 2020)

x2 oatmeal packets + hot water +...mini 3 musketeers bar.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 11, 2020)

Homemade cheddar chive scone, coffee


----------



## leggo PE (May 11, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ^- this, no toast, on 4th cup of coffee...


Should I send you some sourdough?


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> Two fried eggs and coffee... That's it


repeat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 12, 2020)

2 fried eggs, scone


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2020)

2oz steak and two scrambled eggs in a tortilla with Yucateca green hot sauce.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 12, 2020)

Two scrambled eggs with onions, sweet peppers, sausage, and cheese mixed in. COFFEE


----------



## JayKay PE (May 13, 2020)

I have an apple.  Maybe I will have oatmeal.

I really want eggs.  Like.  Over easy eggs on sourdough.  I might make that for dinner tonight, no lie.


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2020)

Two fried eggs.  We're out of coffee.


----------



## Ble_PE (May 13, 2020)

Cereal and black coffee.


----------



## Supe (May 13, 2020)

Three eggs, about 2 oz of steak, one slice of white toast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2020)

cottage cheese, a kiwi i forgot i had. and potentially 2 oranges and/or rapsberries (both are sitting here, we'll see how i feel post cottage cheese. i cut up a bunch of oranges for snacking this morning since I have a bazillion and hate peeling. so they're cut up soccer team style lol)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 13, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> a kiwi i forgot


How can you forget a kiwi with your yuuuuge dry erase board?? :rotflmao:

OT: some chicken broth with some veggies, had an early site walk this AM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How can you forget a kiwi with your yuuuuge dry erase board?? :rotflmao:
> 
> OT: some chicken broth with some veggies, had an early site walk this AM.


it wasn't ON THE WHITEBOARD!

It got buried under all of the oranges! I have 9 oranges! 

Well 7 since I ate 2.


----------



## Supe (May 14, 2020)

Small bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Supe (May 14, 2020)

No basil?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 14, 2020)

Supe said:


> No basil?


i don't have any. i'm also very meh about basil lol


----------



## Master slacker (May 14, 2020)

Two fried eggs and coffee


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 14, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> Two scrambled eggs with onions, sweet peppers, sausage, and cheese mixed in. COFFEE


Repeat.


----------



## leggo PE (May 14, 2020)

Protein smoothie. Right now.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 15, 2020)

Coffee w/ half and half and sweet and low.  Didn't feel like oatmeal today.


----------



## Master slacker (May 15, 2020)

Plain yogurt with banana and chia seeds.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 15, 2020)

eggs, mango, raspberries, coffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ruggercsc (May 15, 2020)

Eggs, Spinach. Mushrooms, Onions, Tomatoes, and cheese.  Boiled in baggie and topped off with a few squirts of Tabasco sauce.


----------



## Road Guy (May 16, 2020)

We are trying to do this only once a Month....


----------



## blybrook PE (May 16, 2020)

Egg bagel and banana


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 16, 2020)

Homemade sourdough toast with butter and scrambled eggs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (May 17, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 18, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (May 18, 2020)

*sits at desk in rage at all the delicious food*

x2 packets of instant oatmeal (+ hot water).  Going to have tea afterwards.  No pics from me.


----------



## Supe (May 18, 2020)

2 fried eggs, chicken sausage, Monster version of an Arnold Palmer.


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2020)

two fried eggs, coffee


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 18, 2020)

Oatmeal n tea. Pretty certain no one needs a pic of this.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 26, 2020)

I made the bread. Its ok


----------



## Master slacker (May 26, 2020)

two fried eggs, coffee


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2020)

Three fried eggs, black coffee.  First cup of coffee I've had since leaving work for the 'rona!


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2020)

in some other life I t mind being a short order cook at a diner a few days a week..


----------



## Master slacker (May 26, 2020)

Were those eggs fried in the bacon drippings?


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2020)

i lightly wiped it off but it was mostly bacon grease


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2020)

I hope you sucked on the paper towel then...


----------



## MA_PE (May 26, 2020)

One of these egg sandwiches, some watermelon, bag of almonds and a can of lime seltzer.


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2020)

Turkey?????????????


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 27, 2020)

Open face egg (turkey) blp (pea shoots)


----------



## Supe (May 27, 2020)

Off brand smores pop tart.


----------



## Master slacker (May 27, 2020)

two fried eggs and coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 29, 2020)

Yesterday:

The bread got crumblier as the week went on...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 29, 2020)

Today:


----------



## Master slacker (May 29, 2020)

Plain yogurt with chia seeds and steel-cut oats


----------



## leggo PE (May 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> The bread got crumblier as the week went on...
> 
> View attachment 17785


How were you storing it? Bread dries out over time if kept out on the counter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> How were you storing it? Bread dries out over time if kept out on the counter.


plastic bag on counter


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Master slacker (Jun 1, 2020)

two fried eggs and coffee


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> plastic bag on counter


try putting it in a bowl of water instead.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 17800


this again. plus more homemade bread (different kind)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jun 1, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> try putting it in a bowl of water instead.


that sounds like bread soup


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm just trying to help you keep homemade bread from drying out.  I look out for my peeps


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that sounds like bread soup


It's basically kvass. Mmm...

On topic: carnitas omelette n leftover broccoli


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2020)

No breakfast today.  We are out of everything.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 2, 2020)

Supe said:


> No breakfast today.  We are out of everything.


Nuuuu. @Supe will waste away! Ahhh!

On topic: French omelette (sheet curds, no browning) n chives n Parm n...carnitas?


----------



## Supe (Jun 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nuuuu. @Supe will waste away! Ahhh!
> 
> On topic: French omelette (sheet curds, no browning) n chives n Parm n...carnitas?


I can afford to miss a breakfast or fifty.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2020)

two fried eggs and coffee


----------



## Supe (Aug 17, 2020)

3 eggs, rice, buttload of hot sauce.


----------



## Orchid PE (Sep 11, 2020)

Smoothie: Protein, banana, milk, yogurt, powdered peanut butter.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Yogurt, müsli, n bloobs. SO DANK.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 2, 2020)

I've been defaulting to a breakfast of a ONE protein bar and a handful of smokehouse almonds in the mornings.

WFH is weird.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2020)

No changes here. Still having the protein shake every weekday morning!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yogurt, müsli, n bloobs. SO DANK.


Totally thought that said boobs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Ble_PE said:


> Totally thought that said boobs.


Zing, gotcha!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Congee today. Nutritious n delicious!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Hummus toast. When yer too broke to buy avocado.


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 2, 2021)

Protein smoothie, per usual.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 8, 2021)

Steel cut oats! I forgot how much I like these. Added some strawbz n walnuts n cranberries. Yummo!

Edit: They're kind of a pain to make (relative to quick oats but I like this brand) so I make a big batch of it and meal prep a week's worth of servings in quart containers I've been hoarding. Super convenient!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 3, 2021)

Surprisingly, NOT a protein smoothie. Instead, a banana paired with Greek yogurt and a bit of granola.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2021)

"Cafe Latte" Premier protein drink.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 2, 2021)

Chocolate chip cookie protein bar, cashews, pumpkin seeds, banana, and black coffee.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2021)

Protein smoothie!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2021)

Forgot my protein smoothie at home.


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

I keep forgetting to buy bananas and yogurt for my smoothies


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 6, 2021)

structurenole15 said:


> I keep forgetting to buy bananas and yogurt for my smoothies


I don’t know which is worse. I had the frozen banana and the yogurt and put them in the smoothie that I made, and then promptly forgot.


----------



## steel (Dec 6, 2021)

leggo PE said:


> I don’t know which is worse. I had the frozen banana and the yogurt and put them in the smoothie that I made, and then promptly forgot.


I have done that before except with my LITERAL ENTIRE LUNCH!


----------

